# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2012 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2012 às 02:44)

Boa Noite!

Está um ventinho de cortar à faca. 
Sigo com 7.0ºC


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2012 às 15:42)

Boa tarde!

Dezembro começou bem fresco! 
Mínima de 3.8ºC.

Neste momento o céu apresenta algumas nuvens e o vento é bem frio. 
A temperatura atual situa-se nos 12.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2012 às 16:12)

Boa Tarde! 

A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 5.7ºC
Céu limpo com um azul do céu muito ténue. 
12.2ºC e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2012 às 16:50)

acabo de chegar do geres... um pouco desiludido!!
neve acima dos 1300..e pouca.

as 14 horas estavam 4 ºc na portela do homem a cerca de 800 m de altitude com ceu pouco nublado.

creio que em pitoes das junias estava uma boa camada de neve!

aguardo por dias melhores


----------



## PauloSR (1 Dez 2012 às 18:59)

Boa tarde,

Acabo de chegar das minas dos carris, no PNPG... Cenario belissimo... Bastante neve (nem eu contava com tanta) e um ar extremamente frio. A temperatura no complexo mineiro deveria rondar os -1º C ou 0º C, o que aliado as rajadas de vento que se faziam sentir, ampliavam o desconforto termico... Amanha colocarei as imagens aqui no forum.

Abraço


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2012 às 20:11)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Acabo de chegar das minas dos carris, no PNPG... Cenario belissimo... Bastante neve (nem eu contava com tanta) e um ar extremamente frio. A temperatura no complexo mineiro deveria rondar os -1º C ou 0º C, o que aliado as rajadas de vento que se faziam sentir, ampliavam o desconforto termico... Amanha colocarei as imagens aqui no forum.
> Abraço



Estive durante a tarde com o ajrebelo um pouco a sul, nas lagoas do Marinho, aos 1200 metros, e o frio era cortante devido ao vento hehehe. 






Avistava-se a neve para os lados dos Carris, os picos que se vêm na foto. Mas onde se via mesmo imensa neve era na Serra do Larouco, deve ter caído um grande nevão por lá.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2012 às 20:23)

Bela foto!


----------



## PauloSR (1 Dez 2012 às 20:37)

Vince disse:


> Estive durante a tarde com o ajrebelo um pouco a sul, nas lagoas do Marinho, aos 1200 metros, e o frio era cortante devido ao vento hehehe.
> 
> Avistava-se a neve para os lados dos Carris, os picos que se vêm na foto. Mas onde se via mesmo imensa neve era na Serra do Larouco, deve ter caído um grande nevão por lá.



Bela imagem Vince 

Cá vão quatro fotos aleatórias do meu 1º de Dezembro, passado nos Carris, apenas para "adoçar o bico" 





















Continuação!


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2012 às 20:54)

Espectaculares !! Pensei que tivesse menos neve. 
Faço ideia do frio que raparam hehehe


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2012 às 21:12)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *4.3 ºc *

máxima: *10.9 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 7.2 ºc 

Vento NNE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.9 hpa

Humidade: 85%


Belas  fotos pessoal!

Também andei pelo Gerês esta tarde, não cheguei à neve, apenas a vi à distância, queria ter ido a Pitões das Júnias/Montalegre, mas avisaram-me que estrada a partir de certa altura estava cortada pela neve, por isso aquela hora não arrisquei..

Cá fica um pequeno video em time lapse feito a grande distância, é mais uma brincadeira  com outra luz ( já foi feito ao fim da tarde) mais tempo, e mais perto, certamente faria coisa melhor foi o que se pode arranjar..

Estas montanhas são da face Oeste do Gerês, mais lá para trás fica a zona de Pitões e Montalegre, onde deve ter havido boas acumulações 

Ver *720p* fica mais nítido

[ame="http://youtu.be/EbUgvjSPsiA"]http://youtu.be/EbUgvjSPsiA[/ame]


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2012 às 21:37)

Excelentes registos pessoal! Afinal ainda nevou bastante pelo Gerês!


----------



## PauloSR (1 Dez 2012 às 22:15)

Vince disse:


> Espectaculares !! Pensei que tivesse menos neve.
> Faço ideia do frio que raparam hehehe



Pois eu tambem pensava que tinha menos neve Vince! À medida que me ia aproximando dos Carris, ia ficando cada vez mais surpeendido. Quanto ao frio, de facto as rajadas de vento forte tornavam o ambiente absurdamente gélido!

/fim de off-topic 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, ambiente "quente" quando comparado com o ar dos carris  

Sigo com 2ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2012 às 23:38)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> ...



excelente!!!

tambem estive quase para ir a pitoes mas fiquei com receio pois na estrada quem vira para vieira do minho era visivel muita mas muita neve comparado as minas da carris mas mesmo assim pelas fotos boa acumulaçao pelas minas!!! o que e certo e que estive a 1000 acima das cascata do arado e nada! apenas um gelidos 4ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2012 às 00:40)

Boa noite

Vejo que os compatriotas tem andado animados nestes dias.
Com o trabalho, e as (!) festas de aniversário do meu rapaz mais novo, não tenho veleidades em vos acompanhar a uma das zonas que mais adoro visitar
Fantásticas imagens, a pedir uma visita próxima a essas zonas...

Quanto a este cantinho, tivemos mais um dia luminoso mas frio.
Neste momento tenho *1,0ºC* de temperatura e *76%* de humidade relativa.

--------------------------------

Estou neste momento com um problema: a estação deixou de captar dados do anemómetro e do pluviómetro.
Já efectuei "reset" da consola, já mudei pilhas da consola e do pluviómetro e nada.
Mantenho a estação-base no local de sempre; de tarde levei a consola até junto do pluviómetro e à vista desimpedida do anemómetro e "voilá"...! Os 2 sensores de volta. Mas logo que trouxe a consola para dentro de casa lá perdi a recepção dos dados.
É um problema chato, ando a ler sobre o tema e possível resolução do problema...isto provoca-me uma *ansiedade* maluca! Acho que gosto mesmo disto e não posso viver assim. *Bolas!*

Outra questão pertinente...ou não! Estive sem net\TV\telefone - OS LADRÕES voltaram a atacar os fios de cobre desta zona.


----------



## CptRena (2 Dez 2012 às 00:44)

Boa noite

Está tempo fresco 

Apanhei esta particularidade na Observação de Superfície do IM, em que a Humidade Relativa é 10x a temperatura, às 2300Z


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2012 às 00:46)

Parece que houve uma romaria dos membros do fórum do Noroeste do País até ao à Serra do Gerês 

Bons registos pessoal, ainda caiu um bom nevão nas terras altas


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Dez 2012 às 08:48)

Por cá minima de 1,2C


----------



## CptRena (2 Dez 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Inversões Térmicas em Arouca e Dunas de Mira

Arouca — Tmin ≈ -2,6°C​








Dunas de Mira — Tmin ≈ -2,3°C​








Que estranha esta acumulação de precipitação ontem em Dunas de Mira







Por aqui o sol brilha com céu azul limpo, mas o ar continua bem fresco.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
Por aqui uma manhã cheia de sol e temperatura bem amena. Chega a estar "calor" ao sol.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2012 às 13:01)

Bons dias!


Noite gelada por estes lados, com uma mínima de *1.4ºC*. 
Já o dia está fantástico para um passeio, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

A esta hora, a estação da Escola Sec. D. Maria II ainda regista uns frescos 10.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2012 às 13:29)

Boa Tarde! 

A temperatura lá foi descendo até aos 4.1ºC
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
12.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2012 às 19:00)

Boa noite

Muito agradável este domingo luminoso. Esteve frio, mas com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aproveitou-se para uns passeios a pé.
O sol ainda deu para aquecer o corpo e a alma...desde que um pouco resguardados do vento.
O vento soprou fraco, por vezes moderado (de madrugada), de Norte, aumentando a sensação de frio.

*Extremos
Tmín: -1,4ºC (07.17h)
Tmáx: 13,3ºC (14.16h)
Vmédio máx: 15,8 km\h (00.30h)
Rajada máx: 23,4 km\h (03.07h)

Atual
T: 3,5ºC
Hr: 64%
P.Orvalho: -2,0ºC
Pressão: 1027,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h de NE
Rajada: 4,3 km\h*​
Uma boa semana e bom resto de domingo


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Dez 2012 às 19:45)

No sensor temperatura do meu carro marca 2 graus... Estara correto?Parece-me muito baixa para esta hora do dia...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2012 às 20:13)

Meteofan disse:


> No sensor temperatura do meu carro marca 2 graus... Estara correto?Parece-me muito baixa para esta hora do dia...



A essa hora é perfeitamente normal, nomeadamente em zonas mais baixas, de vales, etc. E mais ainda num veículo, cujo sensor está  a aproximadamente 50 cm de altura.

Netse momento tenho *2,3ºC* a 1,5 mts de altura


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2012 às 20:14)

Boa Noite! 

Depois de uma máxima de 13.0ºC, sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2012 às 20:48)

Boa noite colegas!

Hoje pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o dia foi de muito sol.

Atualmente sigo com apenas *2.1 °C* 

Extremos do dia - Tmax: 16.1 °C Tmin: -2.6 °C

Continuação


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2012 às 22:36)

Boa noite caríssimos.

O frio, ai o frio! *BRRRRRR!!!*
Pelo menos fora de casa...que em casa a lenha vai estalando dentro da salamandra.
Neste momento:






P.S.: o valor de pressão terá de ser revisto em alta, para aproximadamente 1029,0 hPa. Efectuei um _reset_ à estação-base, e ainda não acertei com o valor de altitude que me dará o valor mais correto da pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2012 às 22:37)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:* 3.6 ºc *

máxima: *10.9 ºc *

*Actual
*
temp: 5.2 ºc 

Vento ENE: 3 Km/h

Humidade: 90%

Pressão: 1029.8 hpa

Dia de céu geralmente limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

A noite já segue bem fresquinha


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2012 às 22:42)

Desce bem depressa, *4.8 ºc* actuais , o vento é nulo neste momento, mas quando  sopra nem aos 4 Km/h chega


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

Sigo com 6.3ºC, vai descendo lentamente. Menos 1.0ºC que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## lmrsa (2 Dez 2012 às 22:53)

Boas. Mais um que foi ao gerês (sábado, à rocalva). Alguma neve, mas pouca. Para os lados de carris, os picos estavam bastante mais compostos.

Neste momento, cá por casa (perto das taipas), está um frio considerável...


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Dez 2012 às 23:40)

Boas,
Por aqui é bem visível alguma neve nas montanhas a NE, penso que será na serra do Gerês.
Neste momento a noite segue muito fria e com céu limpo. Também há bastante humidade no ar, favorecendo a formação de geadas. 

Boa semana para todos.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2012 às 01:29)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com *0,6ºC* de temperatura e *81%* de humidade relativa.

A geada deverá ser moderada. Já pelas 21.30h tive que recorrer a uma mangueira para derreter o gelo - muito duro por sinal - do carro. Amanhã de manhã a camada deverá ser daquelas...


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2012 às 07:25)

Bons dias 

Mínima de *1.7 ºc* 

Neste momento apenas 2.0 ºc , o céu está a aumentar de nebulosidade vinda de Oeste, há alguma geada muito leve em alguns locais na relva do campo de treinos da Constituição.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2012 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Noite fria, com *Tmín* de *-0,8ºC* pelas 06.10h.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto por nebulosidade média e o vento é fraco.
Com estas condições, o dia será certamente de sensação térmica de frio

*Neste momento
T: 3,7ºC
Hr: 86%
P.Orvalho: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1030,0 hPa
Vmédio: 2,5 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 4,7 km\h​*


----------



## PauloSR (3 Dez 2012 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

Bem, mas que amanhecer gelado  Sigo com *3,6º C* apenas.

A mínima foi de -2,2ºC.

Boa segunda-feira


----------



## dlourenco (3 Dez 2012 às 11:56)

Noite gélida em Braga 

Às 3h da manhã, uma camada muito grossa de gelo por todo carro para a qual foi preciso meia hora e muita água para derreter   O carro marcava -2ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2012 às 12:07)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 4.0ºC

Céu nublado e vento fraco de ESE.
8.0ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2012 às 15:09)

Que dia frio 9.9ºC actuais. 
O céu continua nublado.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Dez 2012 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

De momento, sigo com chuva e *8.0 °C*. A temperatura máxima foi apenas de 9.3 °C.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2012 às 18:48)

Boa noite

O dia permaneceu muito nublado a encoberto.
A sensação térmica foi de frio constante - o sol não apareceu em nenhum momento.
O vento tem estado calmo.
Já chuviscou mas de momento não chove.

*Extremos
Tmín: -0,8ºC (06.10h)
Tmáx. 9,6ºC (13.35h)​*
*Atual
T: 8,3ºC
Hr: 74%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1033,0 hPa​*


----------



## mirra (3 Dez 2012 às 19:17)

chegou o frio e cheguei eu tambem  
já ha uns tempos que não vinha cá.

Bem, 
mantendo estes padrões podemos ter um dezembro animado aqui no norte


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2012 às 19:54)

mirra disse:


> chegou o frio e cheguei eu tambem
> já ha uns tempos que não vinha cá.
> 
> Bem,
> mantendo estes padrões podemos ter um dezembro animado aqui no norte


 Bem vindo

De facto poderemos ter animação cá no nosso canto. O nosso colega Stormy tem colocado essa hipótese, bem como no longo prazo aparece alguma concordância nos modelos meteorológicos para as depressões começarem a aparecer pelo NO da península. Se assim for, lá para meio do mês poderemos começar a ter precipitações mais generosas, com possibilidade de algumas entradas a trazerem frio e com isso algumas nevadas a cotas médias.
Mas como se está a lidar com uma espécie de "futurologia", acompanhemos por agora aquilo que temos - a chuva já apareceu, esta madrugada poderá ser eventualmente moderada aqui no nosso litoral. Mais para a frente, lá para 4ª e 5ª feira, poderemos ter possibilidade de chuva mais forte.

Neste momento o vento mantêm-se calmo, a chuva cai fraca.
*T: 8,4ºC
Hr: 81%*


----------



## mirra (3 Dez 2012 às 21:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bem vindo
> 
> De facto poderemos ter animação cá no nosso canto. O nosso colega Stormy tem colocado essa hipótese, bem como no longo prazo aparece alguma concordância nos modelos meteorológicos para as depressões começarem a aparecer pelo NO da península. Se assim for, lá para meio do mês poderemos começar a ter precipitações mais generosas, com possibilidade de algumas entradas a trazerem frio e com isso algumas nevadas a cotas médias.
> Mas como se está a lidar com uma espécie de "futurologia", acompanhemos por agora aquilo que temos - a chuva já apareceu, esta madrugada poderá ser eventualmente moderada aqui no nosso litoral. Mais para a frente, lá para 4ª e 5ª feira, poderemos ter possibilidade de chuva mais forte.
> ...




A ver vamos, se fosse como ha 3 anos bem que ficava com o cerebro alegre


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Dez 2012 às 22:54)

Chove neste momento


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2012 às 23:20)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *1.7 ºc *

máxima: *9.3 ºc *

precipitação até ao momento: *1.3 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 9.1 ºc 

Vento SSW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.5 hpa

Humidade: 96%

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, bastante frio, neste momento chove por vezes moderadamente.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Dez 2012 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

Hoje bem mais agradável a noite. *7,9ºC* de momento e chuva fraca.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2012 às 11:01)

Bom dia

Temos agora o céu muito nublado, com vento fraco, ocasionalmente moderado, de Norte.
Tivemos precipitação fraca a moderada ao final do dia de ontem e início da madrugada de hoje.
Acumulei ontem 3,0 mm, mais 8,5 mm hoje, num total de *11,5 mm*. Nada mau...

*Atual
T: 10,9ºC
Hr: 53%
P.Orvalho: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1031,0 hPa (cerca de 3,0 hPa mais alto que as estações mais próximas...)
Vmédio: 5,0 km\h de N
Rajada:23,0 km\h​*


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2012 às 14:06)

Por Matosinhos o sol faz a sua aparição, num céu com algumas nuvens. Vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (4 Dez 2012 às 18:59)

Boa tarde

Têm havido alguns períodos de chuva fraca. Está fresco


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2012 às 22:42)

Boas noites, 

por aqui alguma chuva durante a madrugada, resto do dia  com períodos de céu muito nublado.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.4 ºc* ( pode ainda ser batida )

máxima: *12.4 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *4.6 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 8.6 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.3 hpa

Humidade: 91%


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2012 às 15:55)

Boas,

Por aqui já chove certinho,sigo com *0.3 mm *acumulados.

Céu muito escuro a Oeste.


----------



## PauloSR (5 Dez 2012 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com céu nublado e *9.1 °C*

Extremos do dia - Tmax: 15,0ºC Tmin: 4,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2012 às 23:05)

Boa noite

Lá vai chuviscando, sem qualquer acumulação que se veja.
O céu tem permanecido muito nublado a encoberto, e o vento tem estado a soprar fraco.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC

Atual
T: 7,3ºC
Hr: 80%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1020,0 hPa (a cair...)​*


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2012 às 08:26)

Bom dia. Começou a chover, de forma fraca mas certinha. Estão 12,6º, vento fraco.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Dez 2012 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,

De momento, chuva fraca. A temperatura situa-se nos *11.1 °C*.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Dez 2012 às 20:58)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2012*

Vila do Conde, segue com chuva fraca, mas contínua.
Temperatura 12,6ºC
Humidade 91%
Vento Bonançoso de SSW


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Dez 2012 às 21:18)

Por cá acumulou 7,8mm e agora uma rajada de 60,2Km/h


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Dez 2012 às 21:59)

Vila do Conde
Chuva contínua passa de fraca a moderada.
Temperatura subiu ligeiramente entre as 18h e este momento.

Temp 13,1ºC
Hum 90%
Vento Bonançoso de SSW


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2012 às 00:06)

Boa noite

*Calminho* anda o nosso recanto. A chuva tem sido fraca, ocasionalmente moderada. O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, ocasionalmente com rajadas - aqui o litoral do Alto Minho parece ter ventos mais fortes.
A chuva forte esperada esteve ou a sul do nosso litoral, ou mais a norte, em terras da Galiza. Acontece...

O acumulado de precipitação de 5ª feira foi de *9,4 mm*.

*Atual
T: 11,1ºC
Hr: 85%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h de SSE
Rajada: 4,0 km\h​*
Será que ainda cairá alguma coisa por aqui?
Imagem de há 30 minutos:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Dez 2012 às 00:36)

Acho que o pessoal do Douro Litoral e do Minho ainda podem ver alguma coisita nas próximas horas (madrugada).... Não espero nada de semelhante ao que tiveram esta tarde/noite os nossos colegas de Lisboa e da Margem Sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2012 às 12:52)

Boa tarde

Mau! Aquilo que se perspectivava há horas esfumou-se...Aquela manta de nuvens formada ao início da noite, mal entrou em terra e o pouco que conseguiu for entrar pelo litoral centro ao final da madrugada, algures abaixo de Aveiro - caiu alguma precipitação mais forte na zona de Coimbra.
Nada sobrou então.

Por outro lado, estamos agora lentamente a caminhar para a influência do *AA*, num céu parcialmente nublado e com vento fraco e relativamente ameno.
Apenas temos vislumbre de chuva para daqui a cerca de 1 semana. Esperemos...

*Atual
T: 17,0ºC
Hr: 41%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 6,8 km\h​*


----------



## PauloSR (7 Dez 2012 às 18:21)

Boa tarde,

Depos de uma manhã com algumas nuvens, o dia contou com bastante sol. A tarde foi bastante quentinha e agradável...

De momento sigo com *10.7 °C*. 


Extremos do dia - Tmax 20.4 °C Tmin:	9.9 °C


----------



## Estação SP (7 Dez 2012 às 23:29)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,2ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,3mm*



*Dados atuais:*

Temperatura: 10,1ºC

Humidade: 84%

Vento: 1,1km/h de E


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2012 às 02:27)

Boa Noite!

Nevoeiro cerradíssimo entre o Arrabidashopping e os 4 caminhos. Chegasse a Canidelo, céu limpo nenhum _fractus_ à vista.
9.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2012 às 10:01)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *4.7 ºc* 


*Actual*

temp: 8.7 ºc 

Vento ENE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.0 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (8 Dez 2012 às 13:34)

Óptimo dia de sol, depois de uma madrugada fresca. Anda-se de t-shirt!


----------



## jpmartins (8 Dez 2012 às 23:52)

Dia com muito sol, a max, chegou aos 14.1ºC.
Por agora 6.1ºC.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (9 Dez 2012 às 18:52)

Ceu muito nublado com nuvens altas, especialmente cirrus, mas já se avistam alguns altostratos.

temp 10,3
hum 68%
vento fraco sem direcção muito definida, mas predominante de E - SE


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2012 às 22:48)

Boa noite

Como o colega Manditu referiu, o dia foi nublado por nebulosidade alta.
O sol apareceu mas mais tímido pela tarde.
O vento soprou fraco, predominante de E.

*Tmín: 0,5ºC (06.06h)
Tmáx: 13,7ºC (14.46h)

Atual
T: 2,5ºC
Hr: 78%
P.Orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1023,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h de N
Rajada: 3,2 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje:*

Mínima: *6.4 ºc*

Máxima: *12.1 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 6.5 ºc

Vento: E :7 Km/h

Pressão : 1024.8 hpa

Humidade: 82 %

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens altas, a noite segue bem fresca e a mínima deverá ser batida nos próximos minutos


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2012 às 00:19)

A mínima de ontem ficou nos *5.8 ºc* ( 23:56 h )

Neste momento sigo com uns frescos 5.6 ºc


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Dez 2012 às 16:00)

Dia semelhante ao de ontem.
Muito nublado com nuvens altas e algumas nuvens medias (Ac, As).

Vento fraco sem um rumo bem definido, mas predominante entre o SE e o SW.

Segue-se com temp de 14,8ºC
Hum: 49%
pressao estavel 1018mb (nmam)


----------



## PauloSR (10 Dez 2012 às 18:06)

Boa noite,

De momento *7.7 °C*. O dia foi marcado por nuvens altas...

Extremos do dia - Tmax: 14.6 °C   Tmin: 1.6 °C


----------



## Estação SP (10 Dez 2012 às 22:36)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *12,8ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *6,2ºC*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 6,3ºC

Humidade: 82%

Vento: 5km/h de SE


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2012 às 22:40)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *4.4ºc* 

máxima: *12.0 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 6.6 ºc 

Vento: ESE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.4 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Dia de céu bastante nublado por nuvens médias/altas, tempo fresco, neste momento já arrefece bem.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2012 às 23:05)

Boa noite

O sol esteve ainda tímido, parcialmente escondido pela nebulosidade alta.
O dia foi frio, embora a madrugada não fosse tanto como a anterior, devido à tal capa de nebulosidade que inviabilizou uma inversão térmica tão marcada.
O vento soprou sempre fraco, predominando de NE.
Esta noite deverá ser mais fria - o céu está mais limpo. Atingi a mínima do dia há pouco.

*Tmín: 1,9ºC (22.49h)
Tmáx: 13,8ºC (14.44h)

Atual
T: 2,0ºC
Hr: 79%
P.Orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 5,0 km\h​*

P.S.: instalei hoje um pluviómetro ‘Hellmann’. Aguardo que a chuva venha em força! 

*Desculpem mas faltava isto:*


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2012 às 23:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> P.S.: instalei hoje um pluviómetro ‘Hellmann’. Aguardo que a chuva venha em força!
> 
> *Desculpem mas faltava isto:*



Bom pluviómetro manual, também tenho um Hellmann de 120 mm , muito preciso,  uso como 2º pluviómetro , assim caso haja algum problema com o electrónico da ultimeter ( coisa que em 5 anos nunca aconteceu ) tenho sempre seguro o  registo da precipitação,  o inconveniente é sempre que chove ter que o esvaziar  todos dias à meia noite para iniciar a nova contagem para o dia...

Vai arrefecendo, sigo com *5.8 ºc* actuais.


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Desce a grande velocidade: *5.3 ºc* actuais


----------



## Veterano (11 Dez 2012 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã algo fresca (7,2º), com céu quase limpo (algumas nuvens altas) e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2012 às 19:46)

Boas noites

Dia frio este,o sol sempre tapado por uma camada de nuvens altas pouco densas.

*Extremos de hoje
*
Mínima: *3.6 ºc*

Máxima:* 9.1 ºc*


*Actual*

Temp: 5.6 ºc

Vento ESE: 10 Km /h

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade: 76 %


A temperatura desce rápidamente, está um ventinho gelado na rua


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (11 Dez 2012 às 20:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2012*

Porto P.Rubras (Maia)  as 20h - 6,9ºC
Vila do Conde - 7,7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2012 às 23:03)

Boa noite

O dia foi mais frio do que ontem.
manteve-se o céu com nebulosidade alta, com vento fraco mas contínuo de NNE.


*Tmín: 0,6ºC (04.28h)
Tmáx: 9,8ºC (14.20h)

Atual
T: 2,4ºC
Hr: 69%
P.Orvalho: -3,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 5,4 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2012 às 23:08)

Por aqui *4.6ºc* actuais.


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2012 às 23:59)

Vim agora da rua e está um vento que até corta.

*4.3 ºc* actuais.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (12 Dez 2012 às 00:45)

6,0ºC
65%
ESE 5-10km/h

ondógrafo leixões (ultimos 10 min): 
ondulaçao ultima 2,22m - pico: 2,84 m
temp: 14,6ºC
periodo: 9,3 s


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2012 às 09:34)

Bom dia

A chuva já fez a sua aparição por aqui. Já caíram cerca de 0,5 mm e agora chuvisca.
O vento sopra fraco e a sensação térmica é de frio.

*Tmín: 1,9ºC (01.24h)​*
*Atual
T: 4,8ºC
Hr: 75%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 10,4 km\h*​


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2012 às 09:37)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.6 ºc* , neste momento chove e sigo com 4.9 ºc  

*0.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2012 às 09:48)

Chegou um pouco mais cedo que o previsto a chuva...
De qualquer maneira, será ainda fraca e só mais lá para a tarde poderá ser mais contínua. Agora aquela chuva mais forte que se espera, só amanhã. O vento nessa altura começará a soprar forte.
Deveremos ter muitas horas de chuva, com vento, e os acumulados de precipitação entre hoje e domingo deverão ser elevados.

*Tatual: 5,0ºC​*
P.S.: já me esquecia de referir que as temperaturas deverão subir consideravelmente, principalmente as mínimas.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2012 às 10:25)

Um arco irís não muito nítido, captado agora mesmo da minha casa:








sigo com *1.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2012 às 13:07)

Boa tarde

O sol vai agora aparecendo timidamente entre nuvens médio\médio-altas. O céu está encoberto em cerca de *6* octas (6 partes em 8) - é uma expressão "inglesada", não tenho noção se há correspondência literal\direta em português. De qualquer maneira, estamos sempre a aprender
O vento continua fraco mas a rodas para o quadrante sul lentamente, não há precipitação à vista nas próximas horas e o acumulado mantêm-se em aprox. 0,5 mm.

*Atual
T: 10.7ºC
Hr: 51%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
Vento médio:5487 km\h de ESE
Rajada: 9,0 km\h*​


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (12 Dez 2012 às 15:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O sol vai agora aparecendo timidamente entre nuvens médio\médio-altas. O céu está encoberto em cerca de *6*
> 
> ...



Não é expressão nenhuma, é ciencia mesmo.

Em codigo synop a nebulusidade é expressa em oitavos. É assim que é enviada a informação (por synop) da quantidade de nebulusidade para o IM e para OMM.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (12 Dez 2012 às 15:36)

Por aqui e continuando na mesma linguagem:

Céu 7/8 (muito nublado) - nuvens altas (cirros), medias (altocumulos e altostratos) e baixas (estratocumulos)

Pedras Rubras segue com 11,6ºC e Vila do Conde 12,1ºC
hum 64%
Choveu de manhã. Acordei as 06h50 com o som da chuva. Não esperava que chovesse tão cedo.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (12 Dez 2012 às 16:24)

Já chove na Maia...

Ceu a 8/8 a visibilidade diminuiu e ja estamos com neblina (visibilidade < 10000 metros e humidade > 60%).

Temperatura desce.


----------



## PauloSR (12 Dez 2012 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

De momento sigo com *8.4 °C* e chove fraco.

A máxima do dia ficou nos 13.4 °C. A mínima fixou-se nos 1.2 °C.

Boa continuação a todos!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2012 às 19:22)

Boa noite,
Por aqui já chove bem, por vezes com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Dez 2012 às 19:23)

Já existem ruas inundadas devido há chuva moderada que caiu há cerca de 30minutos. Só foi *2,8 mm *mas já foi o suficiente.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2012 às 19:23)

Boa noite

*FANTÁSTICO!* Acumulei o meu 1º mm de precipitação do evento...

Bem, passada a euforia do momento, cabe-me registar que, neste momento, o céu está muito nublado a encoberto e o vento está calmo. Não chove de momento, depois de alguma chuva fraca, pontualmente moderada, ter caído ao final da tarde.

*Atual
T: 7.6ºC
Hr: 75%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1023,0 hPa​*



Miguel96 disse:


> Já existem ruas inundadas devido há chuva moderada que caiu há cerca de 30minutos. Só foi *2,8 mm *mas já foi o suficiente.


Miguel, acho muito estranho que com uma acumulação de apenas 3 mm haja problemas. É muito pouco para isso...


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2012 às 19:34)

Chove bem por aqui,sigo com *2.8 mm *acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Dez 2012 às 20:57)

*7,4 mm *acumulados até ao momento e continua a chover.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Dez 2012 às 21:32)

Chove Fraco

Sigo com *7,8 mm *acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## xes (12 Dez 2012 às 21:33)

Ate agora 4.2mm


----------



## CptRena (12 Dez 2012 às 21:52)

A Davis do CESAM/UA deu bug. Então a chuva do dia é maior do que a _Storm Rain_!?









Alguém me consegue explicar o porquê? É mesmo erro ou é mesmo assim?


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Dez 2012 às 22:03)

Boas, 
por aqui vai chovendo com alguma intensidade, o vento é fraco e a sensação térmica continua algo desagradável.
Venha lá essa chuva, para ver se quebra um pouco a monotonia que se tem vivido por estes lados.
Também gostava que Domingo não chovesse muito, pois vou assistir a uma prova de automobilismo aqui em Braga, embora isso seja parcialmente impossível.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Dez 2012 às 22:04)

Acho que c/ ajuda da NICKI é perfeitamente possível acumular 200 l/m2 até Domingo em algumas zonas do Minho e (Rías Baixas - Galiza).


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

Aqui vai os dados da minha estação de há 8 minutos.
Desculpem a imagem estar desfocada, mas dá para perceber perfeitamente.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Dez 2012 às 23:20)

A próxima semana vai ser de chuva, mais de uma semana a chover.
Sigo com *10,7ºC*, *7,8mm* acumulados de precipitação e Vento a *16 km/h* de *SSO*.

Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia para a próxima semana para Espinho


----------



## ruimartins (13 Dez 2012 às 00:53)

Chuva forte e 'certinha' em Braga...


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2012 às 01:19)

Por cá a o dia 12 acabou com 5mm e o 13 começa com 7mm!

Precipitação acima do que estava à espera para este momento!

E a ajudar a festa, o GFS ainda aumentou a acumulação para os dias que aí vem!

Se isso se confirmar vai ser um evento a recordar por muito muito tempo!


----------



## Stinger (13 Dez 2012 às 03:56)

Para ja nada de nada 

Cá espero pela chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2012 às 09:29)

Bom dia

Para já tudo ainda calmo.
Os períodos de chuva sucedem-se mas ainda fracos, pontualmente moderados.
O acumulado é de *4,1 mm* desde as 00h.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO, com algumas rajadas moderadas.
A temperatura  já está mais alta e deverá subir ainda mais com a entrada de ar marítimo. O ponto de orvalho já subiu também, estando assim lançados os dados para um evento estratiforme interessante

*Atual
T: 11.6ºC
Hr: 94%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1010,0 hPa
Vento médio: 7,2 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 17,3 km\h​*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2012 às 09:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Para já tudo ainda calmo.
> Os períodos de chuva sucedem-se mas ainda fracos, pontualmente moderados.
> ...



Bom dia a todos,

Subscrevo o que diz o nosso caro amigo Aristocrata, atualmente pela vertente sul da cidade de Braga temos desde o inicio da manhã períodos de chuva fraca pontualmente moderada. Nota-se de forma muito esporádica algumas rajadas interessantes de SSO. Esta manhã é sem dúvida mais quente em relação as anteriores pela mesma hora: nota-se uma clara subida da Temperatura com entrada de ar oceânico e aumento da Humidade.

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1008 hPa (Em queda)
Temp: 11ºC
HR: 92%

Mais para o meio da tardinha teremos então o aperitivo, durante a noitinha uma ementa diversificada e de madrugada a apetitosa sobremesa tão desejada.

Continuação de boa Quinta-Feira a todos os colegas MeteoLoucos.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2012 às 12:33)

Uma estação amadora a seguir por estes dias é a de Paredes de Coura.

Nas últimas 24h acumulou 12,2mm, valor idêntico ao da EMA de Ponte de Lima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2012 às 13:04)

Boas,
Por aqui já choveu bem esta manhã, e continua a cair moderadamente neste momento, com alguns períodos intensos. O vento também já sopra com alguma força. 
Quanto à NICKI, está com um aspecto medonho, já não me lembrava de ver uma depressão com esta extensão.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2012 às 13:18)

Começa a chover com intensidade por aqui


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2012 às 13:49)

Boas vou tentar deixar a minha estação ligada, de momento hoje consegui 1.2mm tem chovido mas é sempre pouco.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5

PS: Não liguem a pressão, esta mal calibrada ainda não arranjei maneira de a calibrar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2012 às 14:20)

Factor algo curioso é o número de gaivotas que tenho visto hoje por aqui, que simplesmente não conseguem voar para oeste com a força do vento, como dizem, "gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar".


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2012 às 15:15)

Boa tarde

Tudo à janela, tudo nas soleiras das casas, tudo a dar uma espreitadela, ainda que tímida, ao que se passa lá fora.
Ainda estamos no início de um episódio interessante de chuva\vento e, para os mais "litoralenses", mar alteroso.
Por cá a chuva cai agora moderada, por vezes com uma pequena pausa na intensidade, passando a fraca, e o vento tende a intensificar-se, estável entre os quadrantes SSO\SO. Rajada máxima até ao momento: 37,8 km\h (14.37h)

O acumulado de precipitação é de 10,4 mm.

*Atual
T: 12.6ºC
Hr: 90%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1008,0 hPa
Vento médio: 17,6 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 31,7 km\h​*


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2012 às 15:32)

Chuva continua, o vento começa a ganhar intensidade rajada máxima de 39.3km/h até agora a mais alta do mês


----------



## vegastar (13 Dez 2012 às 15:33)

Por aqui pela Trofa o evento já começou, mas timidamente. 3,8mm acumulados e rajada de vento mais forte de 48 km/h.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2012 às 15:48)

Por aqui chove moderado, no periodo da manha foi alternando com periodos de chuva forte, agora parece que "pegou"... Braga ja segue com 18.8mm!
12,8ºC
95% de humidade


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2012 às 16:00)

Parece que a chuva está começar a pegar e bem, na rua está uma ventania que até empurra as pessoas..

Anda muita gaivota em terra, já bem para o interior da cidade.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2012 às 16:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Factor algo curioso é o número de gaivotas que tenho visto hoje por aqui, que simplesmente não conseguem voar para oeste com a força do vento, como dizem, "gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar".



Boa tarde Ruipedroo,

As rajadas de vento por vezes fortes (SSW-SW) mantêm respeito lá fora! 

Com essas rajadas começo a lembrar-me do início da tempestade Xynthia que passou por cá e devastou a Europa finais de Fevereiro 2010.

Dados atuais:

Temp: 12.9ºC
HR: 92%
Pressão: 1006 hPa (Em queda)

Cmps.


----------



## ciclonico (13 Dez 2012 às 17:03)

Imagens desta tarde do céu na zona do Grande Porto, nomeadamente junto ao farol de Leça da Palmeira. Primeiros sinais do está para vir.







Por volta das 15h 13/12/12





Por volta das 15h 13/12/12





Por volta das 15h 13/12/12


----------



## dlourenco (13 Dez 2012 às 17:08)

Bem, segundo o IM amanhã, a manhã e tarde em Braga vão ser caóticas e para quem trabalha no comércio no centro (como é o meu caso) não é nada bom em tempo de natal...  

Preferia um frio de cortar, esperemos por Janeiro


----------



## PauloSR (13 Dez 2012 às 17:19)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, chove de forma moderada... O vento por vezes faz sentir-se mas nada que mereça um reparo especial.

Quem não tem mar, pode ir assistindo como eu, através da webcam de Leça da Palmeira, na zona de condomínios da Boa Nova  http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/

Continuação de um bom seguimento.


----------



## ciclonico (13 Dez 2012 às 17:22)

Aspecto da ondulação que, embora ainda pouco agitada, já se vislumbra a "espuma" que, se não fosse pela ondulação pareceria um campo coberto de geada. Fotos tiradas esta tarde no Grande Porto, nomeadamente na praia de Leça da Palmeira (ao longe podemos reparar no rebentamento da ondulação junto ao farol da entrada do molhe do porto de Leixões. 





Praia de Leça da Palmeira, por volta das 15h 13/12/12





Praia de Leça da Palmeira, por volta das 15h 13/12/12





Praia de Leça da Palmeira, por volta das 15h 13/12/12





Praia de Leça da Palmeira, por volta das 15h 13/12/12





Praia de Leça da Palmeira, por volta das 15h 13/12/12


----------



## PauloSR (13 Dez 2012 às 17:25)

Boa ciclonico  Essa ultima imagem que colocaste, a vaga quase que atinge a viatura  Pelo menos da impressão disso


----------



## ciclonico (13 Dez 2012 às 17:28)

As nossas amigas gaivotas na Foz do Douro na zona do Passeio Alegre hoje (13/12/12) por volta das 16h
Os pontinhos pretos são as gaivotas


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2012 às 17:29)

Boas, 

chove como se não houvesse amanhã, puxada a rajadas fortes de vento e ainda estamos no início.. 

um pequeno video que fiz agora mesmo e que mostra como está o tempo por aqui ( pôr *720 p* fica mais nítido)

Ouçam o barulho da chuva 


[ame="http://youtu.be/wlrlQeZfjI4"]http://youtu.be/wlrlQeZfjI4[/ame]


----------



## vegastar (13 Dez 2012 às 17:57)

Espetacular no Porto!

Por aqui ainda não deu o click. 9,7mm até ao momento hoje e rajada máxima de 50km/h.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (13 Dez 2012 às 18:14)

Seguimos com céu forrado por nuvens baixas, chove de forma contínua desde das 16h.

HelderCampos estação:
14,5ºC
96%
8,4mm acumulados
61km/h rajada max hoje
1003 mb

ondógrafo de leixões ultimos 10 mn:
altura maxima: 6,07m
altura media: 4,07m
temp: 14,9ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2012 às 18:58)

Bela célula esta que está em cima de "nós", chove moderado e *6,6 mm *acumulados e vento de Sul a 23 km/h.

Sigo com *14,4ºC*.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Dez 2012 às 19:04)

Aqui mais a Norte acumulou 26,1mm


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2012 às 19:04)

Por aqui a precipitação já supera largamente os 30mm.

Acabei de fazer a estrada Braga - Guimarães e para fugir ao trânsito caótico e maçaricos incapazes de andar à chuva com ritmo e cuidado, meti-me por alguns atalhos e caminhos mais rurais.

Encontrei já vários ribeiros e regos a esbordar e partes de caminhos já submergidos. 

No início da tarde, das 2h30 as 4h30 estive num café à beira do Rio Ave nas Caldas das Taipas e, neste curto período de tempo, o mesmo subiu pelo menos um metro tapando de vez a maioria dos penedos.

Tendo em conta que o grosso ainda está para vir prevejo alguns problemas localizados. 

Quanto aos campos, enquando que havia luz, não vi nada de especial ao nível da saturação. Os mais baixos que costumam transformar-se em lagos já estão alagados mas o resto ainda está dentro do que era de esperar após muito tempo de precipitação inferior à média.

Amanhã esperam-se notícias dos problemas tradicionais em Braga.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2012 às 19:24)

Rajada de 32 km/h vento a aumentar, atenção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2012 às 19:27)

Viana do Castelo e Braga em aviso vermelho devido à precipitação, das 09h às 15h de amanhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2012 às 19:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Viana do Castelo e Braga em aviso vermelho devido à precipitação, das 09h às 15h de amanhã.



O IM sempre avançou para o vermelho, hipótese que já tinha sido revelada aqui no fórum.
E não é que amanhã vou sair de casa às nove. 
Vermelho aconselha as pessoas a não saírem de casa, mas tenho mesmo de ir à escola, o que me está a deixar um pouco ansioso, porque não sei o que me irá reservar a manhã. Muita atenção pessoal, que isto não está nada bonito.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2012 às 19:45)

Do tópico das previsões:



jonas_87 disse:


> Incrivel a quantidade de precipitação prevista para vários locais do NO de Portugal. A vila de Paredes de Coura é um bom exemplo disso,impressionante.. 270 mm



De momento:
45mm - Póvoa de Lanhoso
44mm - Crei, Barcelos
44mm - Paredes de Coura


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Dez 2012 às 19:50)

29,1mm...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (13 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

Bem isto hoje aqui em Braga está bonito está.. muita chuva o dia todo. 
A ver o que nos reserva amanhã.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2012 às 20:06)

*8,4 mm *acumulados e parou de chover a próximas células estão a chegar dentro de 1h15 minutos volta a chover, segundo o radar aqui em Espinho.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Dez 2012 às 20:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O IM sempre avançou para o vermelho, hipótese que já tinha sido revelada aqui no fórum.
> E não é que amanhã vou sair de casa às nove.
> Vermelho aconselha as pessoas a não saírem de casa, mas tenho mesmo de ir à escola, o que me está a deixar um pouco ansioso, porque não sei o que me irá reservar a manhã. Muita atenção pessoal, que isto não está nada bonito.



Aqui mais para o sul, também não sei se devo ir á universidade ou não, uma vez que na outra quita-feira de chuva forte e constante, tive problemas em voltar para casa de comboio!!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2012 às 20:15)

Boa noite

Continua a chuva, acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
O *acumulado de precipitação* é de *33,5 mm* Naice!


*Atual
T: 13.5ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1008,0 hPa
Vento médio: 19,4 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 43,6 km\h​*


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2012 às 20:19)

Braga ja vai com 41,6mm!
Chove copiosamente!


----------



## PauloSR (13 Dez 2012 às 20:24)

Ora boa noite, 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, ela não para um segundo! Chove de forma moderada e contínua.

Continuação!


----------



## vegastar (13 Dez 2012 às 20:28)

Aqui pela Trofa cheguei aos 21mm hoje. De momento não chove.


----------



## David sf (13 Dez 2012 às 20:32)

A frente está-se a aproximar, e vem com um aspecto impressionante:


----------



## frusko (13 Dez 2012 às 20:49)

boas por Fafe chove moderado so uma pergunta a estação meteorológica fa povoa de Lanhoso esta online


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2012 às 21:06)

Chove moderado, *9,0 mm acumulados *pela minha Davis Vantage Vue e Vento moderado a 24 km/h de SSO.


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2012 às 21:08)

Por aqui já vai nos 11mm nada comparado com os vossos 40mm por aqui parou de chover, apenas um intervalo para o que ai vem

Rajada de vento 40km/h


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2012 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
Muita chuva e vento pelo Porto. As previsões para a cidade já ultrapassam os 200mm!  A confirmar-se, será um evento memorável.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2012 às 21:14)

Aqui chove torrencialmente.

*23.0 mm* acumulados e a subir.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.9 ºc *

máxima: *12.6 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 12.3 ºc 

Vento SSW: 36 Km/h ( máximo *68 Km/h *de SW  ás 20:37 h )

Pressão: 1008.2 hpa

Humidade: 96%


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2012 às 21:40)

Mais um pequeno vídeo que fiz agora , perfeitamente audível a intensidade da chuva. ( ver *720 p*) 

*26.5 mm* e a subir


[ame="http://youtu.be/2iAghWLxl9M"]http://youtu.be/2iAghWLxl9M[/ame]


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2012 às 21:45)

Por aqui não pára de chover desde a hora do almoço, de forma moderada. 
Neste momento o vento sopra moderado a forte, com algumas rajadas que até metem medo. A chuva continua a cair, agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2012 às 21:54)

Chove Fraco a Moderado e já vão *11,8 mm* de precipitação acumulada.
Vento a *31 km/h* de *SSO*


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2012 às 21:55)

Boa noite! (: 
Dia de chuva persistente entre moderada a forte (acumulado 25 mm) com vento moderado e algumas rajadas fortes (raj maxima 51,5 kmh).
Com estes dias de chuva é horrivel o transito para passar a pte da arrabida.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

Grande seguimento que já vai aqui pelo tópico, porreiro!


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2012 às 22:12)

16.2mm e rajada máxima de 42.8Km/h e não esta a parecer que vá abrandar, chuva persistente por vezes forte.


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2012 às 22:16)

Por Melgaço, 27mm até ao momento. Rajada máxima 50 km/h.

A estação amadora de Castro Laboreiro regista 60mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2012 às 22:18)

Ora bem...Como diz o *Stormy*, aqui o seguimento vai de vento em popa

A chuva continua a cair moderada, o vento assado, isto é, moderado a forte com rajadas fortes (raj. máx. de 45 km\h pelas 16.16h e outra igual há 1 minuto).

Começa agora a 1ª linha de instabilidade a entrar pelo NO. A 2ª linha ainda vem mais longe, mas com enorme potencial de nos presentear com valente molha...






Levo um acumulado de *40,9 mm*.

*Atual
T: 13.7ºC
Hr: 91%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1008,0 hPa
Vento médio: 15,1 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 45,0 km\h​*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2012 às 22:21)

stormy disse:


> Grande seguimento que já vai aqui pelo tópico, porreiro!


Vivemos para isto! 
Continua a chuva, mais fraca mas muito certinha.


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

Uns tem neve, outros tornados, nos temos chuva :x


----------



## vegastar (13 Dez 2012 às 22:29)

Rajada máxima de 54km/h. 24mm acumulados.


----------



## Estação SP (13 Dez 2012 às 22:31)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,7ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento:* 1,8mm*

Rajada Máxima até ao momento: *57,6km/h*


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Dez 2012 às 22:36)

Uau
Aqui na minha PCE-FWS20 até agora 37,5mm e rajada maxima de 48,9Km/h, o maior rain rate foi às 19h05 de 14,4mm/h


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2012 às 22:38)

Por enquanto despeço-me, deixo aqui o link da minha estação vai ficar ligada toda a noite:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2012 às 22:43)

*30 mm* acumulados atingidos agora.


----------



## PauloSR (13 Dez 2012 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

A chuva pela Povoa de Lanhoso deu tréguas... Bem, tem chovido de uma maneira!!   Rendeu até ao momento 61mm, segundo a estação amadora da Escola Secundária da Póvoa de Lanhoso.


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2012 às 23:15)

Desde o almoço que ainda não parou de chover....as rajadas de vento são cada vez mais fortes. Ao sair da Universidade o meu guarda chuva partiu-se com o vento..e lá fui eu a correr para o carro.Fiquei como um pito.

De fato não me lembro de ver este alerta vermelho para Braga. Bem vamos aguardar!!!


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Dez 2012 às 23:35)

Por cá rajada de 54kms/h...a média está a subir;


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2012 às 23:40)

boneli disse:


> ...*Fiquei como um pito*...



Expressão tão em voga quando era cachopo

Por aqui é tempo de continuar a acumular...já estou com *45,2 mm*.
O vento mantêm-se moderado a forte, com rajadas de SSO.
A pressão atmosférica está agora nos 1008,0 hPa e estável. Mas tenderá a descer nas próximas horas com o aproximar da depressão ao NO da península.

Aqui na vizinha Galiza, uma das estações meteo (Xesteiras a 715 mts de altitude e perto do atlântico) acumulou 141 mm.
Parece-me que nas zonas montanhosas mais expostas da Peneda-Gerês este valor terá sido possível de atingir.
Mas verdadeiramente só durante o dia de 6ª feira os acumulados serão elevados. O potencial da depressão é enorme...

*Atual
T: 13.7ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1008,0 hPa
Vento médio: 19,1 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 28,8 km\h​*


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2012 às 23:44)

Por aqui o dia acaba com cerca de 60mm.  

Acumulação importante e que, até ver, tem sido absorvida sem grande problemas pelo solo.

Amanhã, contudo, a coisa irá ser mais intensa. A ver se chegamos aos 100mm num dia. Marca bem possível de atingir e, até, ultrapassar!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2012 às 23:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Expressão tão em voga quando era cachopo
> 
> Por aqui é tempo de continuar a acumular...já estou com *45,2 mm*.
> O vento mantêm-se moderado a forte, com rajadas de SSO.
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Tens razão a pressão está estável neste momento (1005 hPa) mas nas próximas horitas vai começar a dar um tombo com o aproximar da depressão que pelas últimas imagens do EUMETSAT (23H15 UTC) parece ter um fabuloso aspeto.

Mas como dizes e bem "O potencial da depressão é enorme..."     

Acho que amanhã (6ªFeira) vamos ter valores diários históricos de acumulados em algumas zonas para um mês de Dezembro.

Realmente a estação Galega (Xesteiras) a sul de Santiago de Compostela apresenta valores impressionantes em quase 12 Horas: 142.8 mm (atualização as 23H20 UTC) 

Vamos acompanhar este evento com atenção.

Continuação de bom nowcasting a todos.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2012 às 23:56)

*32.4 mm* acumulados, chove agora mais fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 00:01)

E a zona da Peneda-Gerês continua a ser a rainha da precipitação orográfica. Nesta última imagem de radar da Meteogalicia, onde se encontra o grosso da precipitação? E estamos numa fase calma...






Termino o dia com *46,2 mm*...bom valor, mas longe dos mais de 110 mm já registados há 2\3 anos. Talvez já hoje, 6ª feira, me aproxime.

Uma boa noite para todos e, se puder, darei algum salto fortuíto aqui a este espaço.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2012 às 00:04)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, já o vento vai soprando com bastante intensidade. 
É de salientar a subida da temperatura, está bem ameno neste momento.


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 00:07)

Passei há momentos pela zona de celeiros (Braga) e o rio este ja estava bem alto! Penso que amanha com a previsão vai chegar a estrada!


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2012 às 00:08)

Por aqui acumulei 33mm desde as 17h até às 24h. Vamos ver como vai ser o dia de hoje.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2012 às 00:12)

Ora boas!

Regressa a precipitação de forma moderada. O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. 
13,1ºC de momento. 

Acumulação total de Quinta-Feira:63,0 mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2012 às 00:17)

Perto da minha casa há um pequeno afluente do rio Cávado, que quando chove muito, costuma encher bem ou transbordar, e se já hoje estava bem cheio, nem quero imaginar amanhã. O pior de tudo é que a estrada que passa por cima do riacho tem um tráfego elevado, nem sei como vou para a escola se tal acontecer. 

Neste momento o vento é assustador.


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Dez 2012 às 00:19)

Agora sim já chamo a "isto" vento!! 
Já consigo ver os eucaliptos a dobrarem-se bem.

Neste momento chove fraco e vento forte com rajadas!


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 01:23)

Muito estranho, acabo de ver 2 clarões seguidos, acho que devido ao vento muito forte que se faz sentir agora fez estragos nalgum poste de electricidade, porque trovoada não foi porque nem som fez nem está prevista. Fica aqui o registo nesta altura em que a chuva parou e agora quem reina é o vento


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 02:03)

O dia de ontem acabei com 54 mm, o vento neste momento continua forte e já chove moderadamente, agora sim um evento decente cá no norte


----------



## Marco_12 (14 Dez 2012 às 02:58)

Bem, já a varios meses que sigo este forum, e será a primeira vez que escrevo aqui 

Neste momento o vento sopra bem forte (media 40km/h), chuva moderada puxada a rajadas a rondar os 60km/h.

Aguardo por tempo mais severo, no bom sentido claro


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2012 às 07:21)

Boas
Ontem acumulei 40,2mm...hoje já vai nos 19,2mm...


----------



## vegastar (14 Dez 2012 às 07:26)

Bom dia,

Ontem acumulei 24mm. Neste momento sigo com 14mm e chove moderado, 15mm/h.

A rajada máxima esta noite foi de 75,6km/h e a velocidade média mais elevada de 45km/h.


----------



## frusko (14 Dez 2012 às 07:28)

bom fia por Fafe chove intensamente
PauloSR podes me dar o link da estação da escola da povoa de Lanhoso obrigado


----------



## vegastar (14 Dez 2012 às 07:32)

Penso ser esta a estação:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGAPO2

Já vai com 52mm!


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2012 às 07:40)

Bom Dia! 
Chove intensamente puxada a vento forte (raj maxima 64,1 kmh)


----------



## Stinger (14 Dez 2012 às 07:44)

Chove intensamente batidinha a vento 


Já houve alguns cortes de electrecidade em rio tinto e noutras zonas

Rio ferreira prestes a transbordar


----------



## frusko (14 Dez 2012 às 07:49)

vegastar obrigado


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2012 às 07:51)

Por aqui a madrugada foi marcada por ventos fortíssimos, cheguei a acordar com uma forte rajada, já a chuva caiu sempre fraca a moderada. 
Neste momento chove moderadamente, e o vento continua a soprar muito forte. Está um tempo bem perigoso. 

ps: um alerta laranja para o vento era bem justificável, está uma ventania daquelas.


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2012 às 07:54)

Castro Laboreiro segue com 85 mm desde as 0 h de hoje, e já acumulou 159 mm neste episódio. Prevê-se que o momento de maior precipitação ocorra nas próximas horas.


----------



## xes (14 Dez 2012 às 08:10)

Boas, antes de ter ficado sem luz ainda consegui ver que desde a meia noite até agora tinha acumulado 26mm, infelizmente sai de casa ainda sem luz e não pude deixar a estação ligada


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2012 às 08:16)

Ate agora, pela cidade de Gaia não vi nada de significativo para registo. 
Continua a chover moderamente a forte com vento forte. 
Está um trânsito descomunal para se entrar na pte. arrabida.


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2012 às 08:29)

Chuva moderada em Matosinhos, foi assim toda a noite. Vento moderado, estão 15,3º.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 08:46)

Por cá a precipitação acumulada aproxima-se já dos 50mm.

O dia lá fora está lindo. Visibilidade reduzida a  cerca de 200m. 

Os campos que consigo ver desde a minha casa estão alagados e as hortas completamente saturadas.

Daqui pouco vou tomar um Pequeno Almoço à vila das Caldas das Taipas para ver como está o rio!


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 08:59)

Bons dias, 

chove com força por aqui, sigo com *47.5 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

Rajada máxima: *74 Km/h* de SSW às 07:51 h


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 09:17)

Grande temporal que para aqui vai, chuva intensa, vento forte e algum nevoeiro.

Atingi agora os *50 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 09:38)

Bom dia

Temporal maroto...
O vento é forte, a chuva também.
A condições atuais são bem agrestes, a justificar um alerta laranja. Teem sido muitas horas de chuva e de vento fortes, certamente a causar alguns estragos por aí.
A casa já apresenta uma infiltração com a qual não contava

O *acumulado de precipitação* é agora de *73,7 mm*.
O vento médio máximo foi de 37,8 km\h (07.51h) e a rajada máxima de 58,0 km\h (06.37h).

*Atual
T: 15,2ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1004,0 hPa
Vento médio: 19,1 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 40,3 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 09:44)

Deve haver problemas algures, pois ouço sirenes de bombeiros e polícia, provavelmente árvores caídas e inundações...

A chuva continua em força.

*52.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2012 às 09:50)

Precipitação acumuladas desde as 0h em estações amadoras:
(>=50mm)

108mm - Castro Laboreiro
76mm - Paços de Ferreira
74mm - Póvoa de Lanhoso
57mm - Braga
54mm - Lixa
51mm - Paredes de Coura
50mm - Mesão Frio


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 09:51)

Previsão do IM para hoje no Norte e Centro:



> REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas para o final do dia
> no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego.
> Chuva, tornando-se gradualmente forte e persistente,
> ...



Na TVI acabei de ouvir que também previam trovoadas frequentes e concentradas...confirma-se?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 09:54)

*Algumas inundações registadas em Braga*


> Apesar do "alerta vermelho" decretado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) para o distrito de Braga, bombeiros das forças de segurança não registaram "nada de mais", não havendo registo de feridos nem desalojados, "apenas algumas inundações".
> 
> Contactadas pela agência Lusa, as corporações de bombeiros de Braga e Guimarães, assim como a PSP e a GNR, deram conta de que, até às 01:00 horas, o mau tempo "apenas levou à queda de algumas árvores" embora admitam "um volume de serviço mais significativo" mas sem consequências "graves".
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2012 às 09:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Algumas inundações registadas em Braga*
> 
> Citação:
> Apesar do "alerta vermelho" decretado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) para o distrito de Braga, bombeiros das forças de segurança não registaram "nada de mais", não havendo registo de feridos nem desalojados, "apenas algumas inundações".
> ...



Aonde é que o DN foi buscar essa informação das rajadas de 130km/h e das trovoadas???  Não encontro no site do IM em nenhum lado essa informação!


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 10:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Algumas inundações registadas em Braga*



Ok nem comento essa previsão de trovoadas frequentes e concentradas...
Acho isso um "copy/paste" do alerta vermelho tipo mas pronto.
Não digo que não haja uma ou outra célula com capacidade para alguma trovoada, mas há que ser realista e não sensacionalista.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2012 às 10:06)

Por aqui tenho 45mm desde a meia noite (00-10h). Ontem das 17-00 tive 33mm


----------



## ipinto (14 Dez 2012 às 10:10)

Boas, aqui por Matosinhos até agora nenhum incidente significativo, ouvem-se algumas sirenes, provavelmente queda de arvores ou inundações talvez, por aqui tivemos uma pequena infiltração no prédio pois a chuva não tem dado tréguas, eu como moro num 4º Andar muito elevado, sinto mais o vento com rajadas bastante fortes que assustam até o gato, chuva moderada mas muito certinha, quanto a trovoadas até ao momento nenhum indicio..


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2012 às 10:19)

Thomar disse:


> Aonde é que o DN foi buscar essa informação das rajadas de 130km/h e das trovoadas???  Não encontro no site do IM em nenhum lado essa informação!



Bom dia a todos,

A verdade seja dita: Foi uma noite chuvosa e continua associada a moderadas rajadas de vento que pontualmente eram fortes. Também houve alguns cortes de luzes por estas bandas a meio da madrugada!

Caro Amigo Thomar, também não entendo a informação do DN em relação as rajadas de 130 km/h e das trovadas porque essa mesma não está mencionada no próprio site do IM!!! Jornalistas gostam de sensionalismo!!!

Por cá reporto rajadas por vezes fortes que mantêm mesmo respeito e a chuvinha certinha moderada e pontualmente forte. Nota-se um ambiente ameno lá fora com 15ºC.     

Dados atuais:

Temp: 15ºC
HR: 93%
Pressão: 1001 hPa (Em queda)


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 10:21)

Neste momento chuva intensa há cerca de 15 minutos!

Os pluviometros devem de estar a disparar (ainda mais)!

Devemos estar no "olho" da tempestade!

Entretanto a contagem vai já bem acima dos 70mm!


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2012 às 10:28)

Ora bom dia!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o "penico" já conta com 80.3mm. Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que caiu desde as 00h. Agora acalmou um pouco mas há 10minutos atrás chovia torrencialmente. Os ribeiros (afluentes do Ave) já galgaram as margens.


----------



## martinus (14 Dez 2012 às 11:01)

O Freemeteo prevê trovoada para Braga hoje pelas 22.00 horas. Aliás já há dois ou três dias que mantém essa previsão em todas as atualizações. Eu sei que neste grupo o Freemeteo não tem um estatuto muito recomendável, por isso se contra vento e maré, trovoar em Braga hoje ao final do dia, apenas lamento.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 11:08)

Por falar em Ave:







Desculpem a qualidade mas tirei em andamento ao passar pela ponte das Caldas das Taipas.

Nota-se já que o rio galgou a margem e está a entrar pelo parque dentro. Do lado esquerdo notam-se uns taipais brancos que são a publicidade de uns Court de Ténis que, em breve e como habitualmente nestas situações, ficarão submersos.

Os campos vizinhos, ribeiras e estadas já estão a sofrer um pouco com a chuva!


















Fica aqui tb um curto vídeo de um momento mais intenso de precipitação que ocorreu por volta das 10hh até às 10h30 sensivelmente:


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 11:24)

*60 mm* e chove..chove..chove...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Dez 2012 às 11:25)

O rio este estava praticamente a galgar há meia hora atrás..


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 11:28)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Dez 2012 às 11:30)

Alto Minho registou 24 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo

Os bombeiros do Alto Minho registaram 24 situações provocadas pelo mau tempo, desde as 00:00 de hoje, na sequência da chuva e vento forte que atinge toda a região.

Segundo fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo, contactada pela agência Lusa, registaram-se durante a madrugada 18 quedas de árvores, sobretudo em Ponte da Barca (seis) e Ponte de Lima (seis).

Em Amonde, nos arredores Viana do Castelo, registou-se um deslizamento de terras para a via, enquanto que no concelho de Caminha os bombeiros foram chamadas a apoiar dois automobilistas que ficaram imobilizados pela água.
(in sapo noticias)


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 11:45)

Mais um vídeo acabado de fazer com chuva forte (ver *720 p* )


[ame="http://youtu.be/CMbssWbghKA"]http://youtu.be/CMbssWbghKA[/ame]



*64.0 mm* acumulados e continua a chuva incessante..


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2012 às 12:07)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h às 12h de hoje.
(>=50mm)

120mm - Castro Laboreiro
101mm - Paços de Ferreira
92mm - Braga (Quinta da Capela)
89mm - Póvoa de Lanhoso
76mm - Braga (Sec. D.Maria II)
75mm - Mesão Frio
72mm - Lixa
68mm - Ílhavo/Legua
66mm - Meda
61mm - Paredes de Coura
58mm - Crei, Barcelos
58mm - Aveiro sul
57mm - Vouzela


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2012 às 12:13)

Atualmente a chuva é fraca e abrandou bastante a cerca de 40mns tal como as rajadas de vento também diminuiram de frequência e de intensidade.

Dados atuais:

Temp: 13ºC (em ligeira queda em relação há 2 Horas atrás)
HR: 92%
Pressão: 1002 hPa (ligeira subida)

OBS: Acumulados muito interessantes em terras Galegas desde as 0H de hoje:

- Fornelos de Montes: 125.6 mm

- Xesteiras: 103.4 mm (a somar aos 147.6 mm de ontem "5ªFeira" e de salientar a rajada máxima de vento de 133km/h)  

Cmps.


----------



## CptRena (14 Dez 2012 às 12:26)

Bom dia

Tem sido uma tempestade daquelas à moda antiga que há muito não se via 
Muita chuva e vento.

Estragos a registar na Costa Nova, Ílhavo são, pelo menos que eu visse, uma tampa do contador de gás natural que foi arrancada pelo vento e um vidro temperado em bocados espalhado pela rua junto ao mar, que partiu penso que devido às mesas de metal que ficaram encostadas a ele e cujo vento ajudou a fazer o resto.




martinus disse:


> O Freemeteo prevê trovoada para Braga hoje pelas 22.00 horas. Aliás já há dois ou três dias que mantém essa previsão em todas as atualizações. Eu sei que neste grupo o Freemeteo não tem um estatuto muito recomendável, por isso se contra vento e maré, trovoar em Braga hoje ao final do dia, apenas lamento.



Provavelmente será a instabilidade pós-frontal a trazer aguaceiros com trovoadas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2012 às 12:31)

Resumo diário 13 Dez 2012 (Precipitação acumulada > 50mm) Redes Estações Meteorológicas

- V.Nova Cerveira: 78.4 mm
- Cabril: 68.8 mm
- Ponte De Lima: 56.9 mm
- Braga Merelim: 50 mm


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 12:35)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Resumo diário 13 Dez 2012 (Precipitação acumulada > 50mm) Redes Estações Meteorológicas
> 
> - V.Nova Cerveira: 78.4 mm
> - Cabril: 68.8 mm
> ...



No fim deste episódio, contando o dia de amanhã, mesmo as terras baixas do do Minho andarão perto (ou acima) dos 200mm.

Uma prenda de natal que vem acabar de vez com a seca ligeira que ainda se fazia sentir e certos locais.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2012 às 12:52)

Boa tarde,

Ela de facto não dá tréguas... Continua a cair de forma moderada (por vezes forte). 92,7 mm já cá cantam e facilmente ultrapassará a barreira dos 100!

Bastante trabalho para os piquetes de serviço do município. Os ribeiros galgaram as margens e trouxeram com ele uma enorme quantidade de detritos que estão a ser retirados com auxilio de uma escavadora. Noutros locais do concelho, as atenções prendem-se com a rede de escoamento das aguas pluviais, ao nivel da limpeza dos aquedutos e sarjetas.


----------



## knightmasks (14 Dez 2012 às 12:59)

*Freguesia:* Figueiró
*Concelho:* Paços de Ferreira
*Distrito: *Porto 

Tem estado muito chuva aqui no concelho de Paços de Ferreira, os campos inundados etc...


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 13:04)

*67.8 mm *e a chuva não para!


----------



## boneli (14 Dez 2012 às 13:11)

chove chove chove e chove!!! Básicamente chove à 24 horas seguidas  . Para já não tem havido grandes ocorrências aqui na cidade e espero que assim continue.

Esses acumulados são um mimo. A ver onde vão parar.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Dez 2012 às 13:15)

Sim aqui em Braga não têm havido grandes inundações.. acidentes é que tem havido mais, ainda há minutos assisti a um despiste.. a ver como corre o resto do dia.


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 13:40)

Algumas fotos de hoje em ponte de lima:

-Clube Náutico do medalhado Fernando Pimenta completamente inundado pelas cheias do rio Lima






- Foto que ilustra o rio quase no passeio e estrada, e também mostra a força do vento que se abateu durante a noite com muitas folhas espalhadas






- Mais uma que mostra a água do rio quase no passeio, e alguns patos a divertirem.se com as cheias


----------



## knightmasks (14 Dez 2012 às 13:42)

Em Ponte de Lima daqui a pouco o rio sobe para as ruas da cidade.


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 13:44)

knightmasks disse:


> Em Ponte de Lima daqui a pouco o rio sobe para as ruas da cidade.



Já falta pouco, e cada vez chove mais forte!!


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 13:44)

O gráfico da precipitação na minha estação nas últimas horas, reparem que só começou a chover mais intensamente depois das 4 horas da manhã:







Sigo com *70.6 mm* actuais e continua a chuva.

*103 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas de ontem 

*409.8 mm* desde o dia 1 de Outubro de 2012


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2012 às 13:49)

Por aqui não pára de chover, não é muito forte mas sempre certinha, parece impossível de parar.
O vento diminuiu significativamente de intensidade no fim da manhã.
O tal riacho que do qual falei ontem aqui no fórum também galgou as margens, estando muito perto das habitações, vou ver se faço uns registos para logo partilhar convosco.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2012 às 13:56)

Snifa disse:


> *60 mm* e chove..chove..chove...



Onde é que a tua estaçao meteo se encontra? Porto -MarquÊs?

Tenho andado atento aos dados da tua pluviosidade e os valores parecem-me um pouco altos. Estará o pluviometro bem calibrado?! ou alguma goteira a fazer entrar agua.

Hoje é um bom dia para fazeres comparações. Pois os niveis de precipitaçao em dias de chuva são aproximados em pequena area. Tens outras Estaçãoes meteo no porto para fazeres comparasção e tens oficiais tambem, como a do aeroporto, e da serra do pilar, em gaia.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 13:59)

Manditu disse:


> Onde é que a tua estaçao meteo se encontra? Porto -MarquÊs?
> 
> Tenho andado atento aos dados da tua pluviosidade e os valores parecem-me um pouco altos. Estará o pluviometro bem calibrado?! ou alguma goteira a fazer entrar agua.
> 
> Hoje é um bom dia para fazeres comparações. Pois os niveis de precipitaçao em dias de chuva são aproximados em pequena area. Tens outras Estaçãoes meteo no porto para fazeres comparasção e tens oficiais tambem, como a do aeroporto, e da serra do pilar, em gaia.



Sim, está bem calibrado e completamente exposto a todos os quadrantes, bem longe de paredes etc.. no terraço do último  7º andar, e com o fundo preso a uma placa de cimento para não oscilar com os ventos, esta é uma zona alta da cidade, e normalmente regista índices de precipitação mais altos que zonas costeiras ( como Vila do Conde ) ou mais baixas.

Também tenho um pluviómetro manual Hellmann de 120 mm e os valores coincídem.

tens aqui o ISEP, estação a uns 2 Km de minha casa, mas atenção que essa estação costuma ter problemas com o vento, o mastro  onde está o pluviómetro não estará bem preso e pode oscilar com ventos fortes , dando valores falsos de precipitação. Hoje segue com 89.92 mm , mas estará um pouco elevado devido à oscilação com o vento, os valores reais devem ser semelhantes aos meus.


Para ter uma ideia basta ver o rain rate  máximo dessa estação ( ISEP) hoje : 2090.17 mm/h às  01:21 , um valor absurdo e causado por oscilação com o vento. Em dias sem vento ou com pouco vento não tem problemas na precipitação, mas assim que os ventos se tornam fortes...

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Mais uma foto da cheia de hoje, na freguesia de estorãos, o ribeiro está assim:


----------



## martinus (14 Dez 2012 às 14:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui não pára de chover, não é muito forte mas sempre certinha, parece impossível de parar.
> O vento diminuiu significativamente de intensidade no fim da manhã.
> O tal riacho que do qual falei ontem aqui no fórum também galgou as margens, estando muito perto das habitações, vou ver se faço uns registos para logo partilhar convosco.



Deve ser o Rio Torto. Até gostava de ver. Ele chama-se rio, por alguma coisa é...

O Rio Torto já deu "um ar da sua graça" no Outono do ano passado:

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...ade/temporal-faz-um-morto-em-braga-com-videos


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2012 às 14:28)

Continuem a postar imagens das cheias!

Quem está â distância como eu, até se sente saudades destes invernos chuvosos à moda antiga, em que haviam cheias em vários rios.

Agora os campos já estao saturados e os rios cheios. Mais um episódio deste tipo e as cheias serao mesmo notícia.



1337 disse:


> Mais uma foto da cheia de hoje, na freguesia de estorãos, o ribeiro está assim:


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2012 às 14:32)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, está bem calibrado e completamente exposto a todos os quadrantes, bem longe de paredes etc.. no terraço do último  7º andar, e com o fundo preso a uma placa de cimento para não oscilar com os ventos, esta é uma zona alta da cidade, e normalmente regista índices de precipitação mais altos que zonas costeiras ( como Vila do Conde ) ou mais baixas.
> 
> Também tenho um pluviómetro manual Hellmann de 120 mm e os valores coincídem.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação, bem fundamentado 

Apenas questionei porque ja foi detectado problemas em conversão.

Os pluviometros muitos são construidos (na america) para que cada "pá" = 0,01 in

Há software's que convertem para:
0,01 in = 0,2 mm
e
0,01 in = 0,25 mm

Lembro que uma polgada (1 in) = 25,4 mm


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2012 às 14:35)

Pela invicta chove e chove e chove...  
A rua esta cheia de ramos e alguns chapeus de chuva que encontraram o seu fim com o vento....


----------



## vegastar (14 Dez 2012 às 14:47)

Aqui pela Trofa tenho valores mais modestos de chuva, mas mesmo assim elevados. Sigo com 51mm desde as 0 horas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 14:49)

kikofra disse:


> Pela invicta chove e chove e chove...
> A rua esta cheia de ramos e alguns chapeus de chuva que encontraram o seu fim com o vento....



Sim, chove bem e não para, aqui nesta zona *76.7 mm* acumulados, simplesmente não para de chover, o vento está muito mais fraco, agora de WSW : 19 Km/h

De referir que em Paços de Ferreira, na estação do membro *Aristocrata *já se registam uns impressionantes: *126.5mm*

Link da estação:

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 14:54)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje (14/12/12) na cidade do Porto entre as 12h e as 12:30






Jardim da Arca D'Água






Ramos caídos no Jardim da Arca D'Água






Cruzamento Antero Quental com o Jardim da Arca D'Água. Tampa de saneamento levantada com a força da água. Carro da câmara do Porto a servir de proteção à circulação. 






Muitos lençóis de água pelo Porto fora. Aqui: saída da VCI com Bessa Leite.






Mais lençóis de água: Cruzamento Fluvial com Marginal






Agora vem a fase da agitação marítima. Uma amostra, tirada no Molhe da Foz do Douro, do que virá nas próximas horas.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 15:02)

O Rio Ave tem subido a olhos vistos! Impressionante.

Há cerca de uma hora mandaram-me estas fotos tiradas nas caldas das Taipas:





















Note-se esta vila fica apenas a 30km da nascente e que, normalmente, o caudal é muito mais reduzido.

Hoje já são 100mm e ontem rondou os 60mm. A continuar a série de eventos, depois dos solos saturados, as fotos serão ainda mais espectaculares!

Tipo esta de 2000:


----------



## boneli (14 Dez 2012 às 15:36)

Bem pouco mais ha a acrescentar....continua a chuver!!!!


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 15:38)

Porto - Campo Alegre, há pouco.

Foto retirada do Facebook:


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 16:02)

E a chuva intensifica-se, isto hoje está demais, parece noite, o vento roda novamente para SW e sopra com rajadas


----------



## dlourenco (14 Dez 2012 às 16:08)

Já se ouvem os trovões em Braga


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2012 às 16:09)

Snifa disse:


> Porto - Campo Alegre, há pouco.
> 
> Foto retirada do Facebook:



De manha, por volta das 8h20-8h30 o cenário era idêntico. 
Continua a chover moderado sem parar


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 16:30)

110 mm and counting!


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 16:33)

GabKoost disse:


> 110 mm and counting!



Por aqui continua a chuva sem parar : *84.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## dlourenco (14 Dez 2012 às 16:56)

um exemplo dos estragos da força do vento hoje em Braga


----------



## Stinger (14 Dez 2012 às 16:59)

E chove e chove , hoje por volta das 7h apanhei varias "piscinas" mas la passei com o carro 

O rio ferreira estava prestes a galgar as margens , provavelmente neste momento deve estar bem pior 

Se tiver tempo ainda passo la 


E o douro alguem sabe como tá ?


----------



## Falkor (14 Dez 2012 às 17:02)

Stinger disse:


> E chove e chove , hoje por volta das 7h apanhei varias "piscinas" mas la passei com o carro
> 
> O rio ferreira estava prestes a galgar as margens , provavelmente neste momento deve estar bem pior
> 
> ...



À hora de almoço ainda estava dentro das margens.


----------



## Stinger (14 Dez 2012 às 17:17)

Falkor disse:


> À hora de almoço ainda estava dentro das margens.



Obrigado 

Adorei este evento todo , sempre a chover batidinha a vento , a chuva a bater nas janelas que bom


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

Boas,

Hoje por estas bandas ultrapassa-se largamente os 80 mm de acumulação.

Somando aos 50 mm desta 5ªFeira chegamos em 2 dias a totalizar no mínimo 130 mm o que é muito bom e os contadores mantêm-se ainda ativos até ao final do dia.

Fotos tiradas esta tarde na zona de Braga:

RIO ESTE












Dados atuais:

Temp: 12.3ºC
HR: 92%
Pressão: 1003 hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 17:25)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite

_Ui, tanta chuva carago!_
O *acumulado* vai nuns nada meigos *144,3 mm*.
*Nas últimas 24h o acumulado é de 172,3 mm*, um valor muito alto sem dúvida.
Neste momento mantêm-se a chuva moderada mas um pouco mais calma a situação - aliás como é de esperar...
O vento também tende a acalmar um pouco, rodando para OSO, mas sopra ainda moderado com rajadas.




Stinger disse:


> ...O *rio Ferreira* estava prestes a galgar as margens , provavelmente neste momento deve estar bem pior...



Sim, o rio Ferreira aqui perto, porque nasce nestas terras da *Chã de Ferreira*, galgou as margens já pela manhã.
Perto de casa tenho o Rio Eiriz, um dos afluentes, apresenta-se como não o via deste o distante inverno 2000\2001:













Agora visto do lado oposto:









Imagens tiradas com telemóvel
De qualquer forma, as inundações deverão ser sempre pontuais aqui na zona, já que a ocupação das margens dos rios não é tão problemática como nas zonas de Valongo por onde passa.


----------



## Stinger (14 Dez 2012 às 17:28)

Eu vi ele quase a galgar as margens em sao pedro da cova


----------



## le2011 (14 Dez 2012 às 17:28)

Alguem tem noticias ou imagens do concelho de fafe ?


----------



## boneli (14 Dez 2012 às 17:29)

dlourenco disse:


> um exemplo dos estragos da força do vento hoje em Braga





Isso é nas frigideiras ou junto á Lusitana?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2012 às 17:29)

Frente passa.






O vento passa a Oeste e o mar com carneirada.

Olhando para o céu, consegue-se ver o fim da frente.

A visibilidade esta bastante melhor.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 17:35)

Essa imagem está interessante, observa-se bem a frente ao longe!!


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 17:35)

Para momentaneamente de chover depois de mais de 30 horas consecutivas de precipitação e um valor superior a 150mm!

Vamos lá deixar escoar um pouco os ribeiros par voltar a espremer o que estas nuvens ainda tem para dar!


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 17:39)

Sim, já se vê para Oeste uma pequena aberta, mas logo atrás vem céu encoberto, neste momento chove bem por aqui, com gotas grossas!

*85.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2012 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde!

Passei agora pela ponte da Arrabida e pelo que pareceu (a iluminaçao é pouca) na zona da Afirada, o rio Douro esta alto mas não chega a rua.
Continua a chover, alguns lençois d'agua pela cidade.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2012 às 17:42)

O maior valor da precipitação em um dia no mês de Dezembro desde 1929 no Porto é de: 97,7 mm a 21 de Dezembro de 1989

O maior valor registado desde sempre nesta mesma cidade num só dia, foi de: 106,7 mm a 14 de Novembro de 1943.

Dados da Inst Geofisico da Serra do Pilar (Gaia) - Obs Meteorologico do Porto
Única estão meteo no porto até a o inicio dos registos em Pedras Rubras (aeroporto do porto) - Maia.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2012 às 17:43)

Boa tarde,

Uma pausa depois da imensa chuva que caiu há mais 30 horas ininterruptamente. 

Vejamos então os seguintes cálculos: so desde as 00h, a acumulação pela Póvoa de Lanhoso foi de 112.8mm. Se a este valor, somarmos a acumulação do dia de ontem, que foi de 63.0mm, até ao momento o evento já rendeu 175,8 mm  E ainda nem 18h são


----------



## boneli (14 Dez 2012 às 17:53)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Uma pausa depois da imensa chuva que caiu há mais 30 horas ininterruptamente.
> 
> Vejamos então os seguintes cálculos: so desde as 00h, a acumulação pela Póvoa de Lanhoso foi de 112.8mm. Se a este valor, somarmos a acumulação do dia de ontem, que foi de 63.0mm, até ao momento o evento já rendeu 175,8 mm  E ainda nem 18h são




A ver se chegas aos 200 até áa 00h.


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 18:07)

14-12-12 16:30
Campos alagados nos arredores do Porto 






Mais lençóis de água na zona do Grande Porto





"Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar."
As nossas amigas já se começaram a refugiar em terra.
Leça da Palmeira 14-12-12 17h


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2012 às 18:07)

E como se não chegasse toda a água que já caiu , neste momento cai um forte aguaceiro

*86.4 mm*


----------



## xes (14 Dez 2012 às 18:12)

Boas, cheguei agora a casa com a surpresa de 100.2mm apenas no dia de hoje, e rajada de vento nos 47.9km/h


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2012 às 18:14)

boneli disse:


> A ver se chegas aos 200 até áa 00h.



Parece-me dificil Boneli  De momento reina a calmaria!!! Mas venha ela


----------



## dlourenco (14 Dez 2012 às 18:25)

boneli disse:


> Isso é nas frigideiras ou junto á Lusitana?



Junto à Lusitana


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 18:43)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Uma pausa depois da imensa chuva que caiu há mais 30 horas ininterruptamente.
> 
> Vejamos então os seguintes cálculos: so desde as 00h, a acumulação pela Póvoa de Lanhoso foi de 112.8mm. Se a este valor, somarmos a acumulação do dia de ontem, que foi de 63.0mm, até ao momento o evento já rendeu 175,8 mm  E ainda nem 18h são



Não me recordo de valores tão altos num só evento.

Lembro-me do ano passado cair cerca de 100mm em 24 horas mas, este, com mais de 150mm em +-30  horas é algo que exige um grande esforço de memória!


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2012 às 18:50)

GabKoost disse:


> Não me recordo de valores tão altos num só evento.
> 
> Lembro-me do ano passado cair cerca de 100mm em 24 horas mas, este, com mais de 150mm em +-30  horas é algo que exige um grande esforço de memória!



Tens toda a razão GabKoost. Aqui na Póvoa de Lanhoso não tenho bem presente algo do género... Foi um evento memorável.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 19:41)

Hoje só acumulei *73,6 mm*, este mês já tenho um acumulado de *106,8mm*.

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 19:41)

Volta a chuva e com intensidade!


----------



## CptRena (14 Dez 2012 às 19:45)

Boa noite

Bem esta tempestade já era (pelo menos para nós). Tanto a chuva como o vento estão no relax agora


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 19:51)

Vou partilhar convosco as fotos das cheias de hoje por Ponte de Lima, espero que gostem


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 19:52)

*Dados atuais:*

*Temperatura:*14,1ºC
*Humidade:*96%
*Pressão Atmosférica:*1007,9 hPa
*Vento:*13 km/h de SW
*Precipitação acumulada:*73,6 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 20:02)

1337 disse:


> Vou partilhar convosco as fotos das cheias de hoje por Ponte de Lima, espero que gostem



É claro que gostamos!
Mas...coitados dos "guerreiros" do Lima. será que usam equipamento de mergulho?!

Agora a situação acalmou, a chuva é fraca e o vento já sopra fraco a moderado com rajadas.
O acumulado segue nos *147,6 mm*.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 20:05)

1337 disse:


> Vou partilhar convosco as fotos das cheias de hoje por Ponte de Lima, espero que gostem



Espetacular!

Isso sim é um inverno à moda do Norte!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 20:05)

*1337*

Gostei imenso das fotos mas não das cheias terem atingido a cidade de Ponte de Lima.
É necessário mais ordenamento do território e construção em pedra ou em tijolo, de barreiras para proteger a cidade quando o rio transbordar, se chovesse mais *40 mm *seguidos, o castelo ou torre que é um monumento importante de Ponte de Lima ficava todo alagado. 
As casas deviam situar-se a 100 metros do rio e assim evitaria-se problemas quando chovesse muito mas também não esquecer da construção de uma barreira de proteção "anti-cheias".


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 20:09)

Bons registos 1337 

Parecem as cheias de outros tempos.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 20:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> *1337*
> 
> Gostei imenso das fotos mas não das cheias terem atingido a cidade de Ponte de Lima.
> É necessário mais ordenamento do território e construção em pedra ou em tijolo, de barreiras para proteger a cidade quando o rio transbordar, se chovesse mais *40 mm *seguidos, o castelo ou torre que é um monumento importante de Ponte de Lima ficava todo alagado.
> As casas deviam situar-se a 100 metros do rio e assim evitaria-se problemas quando chovesse muito mas também não esquecer da construção de uma barreira de proteção "anti-cheias".



Não há nada a fazer.

Isso não tem propriamente a ver com planeamento pois a vila está no mesmo local desde a idade média. E, naquele tempo, não tinham as barragens a ajudar a controlar os excessos!

Ponte de Lima, tal como a baixa do Porto já sabem o que são Invernos "normais".

De criticar sim são as novas construções. Estas não tem desculpas para irem ocupar locais que toda a gente sabe serem inundáveis.

Ponte de Lima não é o caso.

_________________

Aumenta a acumulação do dia para 110mm.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2012 às 20:30)

PauloSR disse:


> Tens toda a razão GabKoost. Aqui na Póvoa de Lanhoso não tenho bem presente algo do género... Foi um evento memorável.



Caros,

Efetivamente os valores de precipitação deste evento são super interessantes para aliviar a seca presente em algumas zonas, mas não podemos esqueçer a famosa tarde do dia 26 de Outubro 2011 onde foi o verdadeiro caos em vários cidades do Norte (Braga, Porto, Trofa, Vila Do Conde).

Apenas para relembrar que a EMA (Braga Merelim) registou perto de 80mm entre as 16H-21H nesse dia!!!  

A diferença principal com este evento foi a precipitação que posso considerar mesmo de torrencial por ter assistido ao vivo e que aconteceu em pouco mais de 3 horas, originando muitas inundações e outros incidentes dignos de registo.







http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2084399

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2084217

Cmps.


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2012 às 20:30)

Rio Águeda, (afluente da margem esquerda do Vouga, assim é que está correcto) à passagem por Águeda, ao final da tarde (fotos Cláudia Afonso).


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2012 às 20:35)

Belíssimas imagens! Belos registos pessoal!!! 


Regressa a chuva neste momento à Póvoa de Lanhoso


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 20:37)

Mais umas fotos das Caldas das Taipas (via reflexo.com) onde zonas tradicionalmente inundáveis voltaram a ficar submergidas pelo Rio Ave.





















No entanto, o facto das Albufeiras estarem até há pouco com muita capacidade de encaixe ajudou muito a que nada de demasiadamente grave acontecesse.

Se um evento desses se desse em Fevereiro ou Março, altura em que as barragens estariam já mais compostas, a conversa poderia ter sido bastante mais séria.

Assim sendo, para a quantidade que caiu, as nossas terras portaram-se muito bem!

Caso para dizer: "Quem sabe não esquece".


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 20:53)

Miguel, as pessoas aqui estavam habituadas a cheias muito maiores, quem mora assim perto do rio sabia quando ele vinha cá acima e "preparavam.se" pra elas, dou.te aqui um exemplo do que eram cheias a sério no mesmo local das fotos de hoje:


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:11)

*1337*

Já vi que acontece várias vezes em Ponte de Lima, as cheias,mas eu acho que se pode mudar vários aspectos nessa zona á beira rio porque se não é prejuízos atrás de prejuízos. Tem que ser avaliada essa situação e bem pensada, antes de fazer qualquer projecto,para que seja bem pensado de forma a  evitar que o rio suba até ás casas.


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> *1337*
> 
> Já vi que acontece várias vezes em Ponte de Lima, as cheias,mas eu acho que se pode mudar vários aspectos nessa zona á beira rio porque se não é prejuízos atrás de prejuízos. Tem que ser avaliada essa situação e bem pensada, antes de fazer qualquer projecto,para que seja bem pensado de forma a  evitar que o rio suba até ás casas.



A barragem é no lindoso, ou seja, no geres, quando chove assim muito imagina a carrada de água que a barragem tem de aguentar das serras do geres, a baixa da vila já tá assim desde 1800 e qualquer coisa, as pessoas habituaram.se a viver com as cheias dos invernos, desde a contrução da barragem só em 2001 é que transbordou outra vez para as casas, desde 2001 o máximo que ten chegado é ao passeio público.

Já agora obrigada a todos pelos elogios


----------



## Estação SP (14 Dez 2012 às 21:22)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *16,1ºC*

Temperatura Mínima:* 13,7ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *83,2km/h de S*

Precipitação Acumulada: *40mm*


Agora está muito mais calmo o tempo.

Renato devíamos ter tirado umas fotografias ao cenário que vimos de manhã.


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2012 às 21:27)

1337 disse:


> Miguel, as pessoas aqui estavam habituadas a cheias muito maiores, quem mora assim perto do rio sabia quando ele vinha cá acima e "preparavam.se" pra elas, dou.te aqui um exemplo do que eram cheias a sério no mesmo local das fotos de hoje:



Fotos excelentes da belíssima Ponte do Lima, provavelmente uma das maiores cheias desde a construção das barragens do Alto Lindoso e do Touvedo. É um facto que o rio subiu bastante, mas dentro do normal e planeado, a zona marginal de Ponte de Lima está desocupada de habitações mesmo por essa razão (é das poucas localidades do país com bom planeamento urbano). A zona inundada pertence ao leito de cheia do Lima, e é normal que nestes dias mais chuvosos o rio o ocupe.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2012 às 21:29)

Por cá acumulou hoje 46,8mm


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:30)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima*:15,2ºC

*Temperatura Mínima:*13,0ºC

Actuais 14,3ºC, Vento a 13 km/h de SE e 1009,0 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 21:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> *1337*
> 
> Já vi que acontece várias vezes em Ponte de Lima, as cheias,mas eu acho que se pode mudar vários aspectos nessa zona á beira rio porque se não é prejuízos atrás de prejuízos. Tem que ser avaliada essa situação e bem pensada, antes de fazer qualquer projecto,para que seja bem pensado de forma a  evitar que o rio suba até ás casas.



Por acaso até está muito bem pensada.

As inundações são quase anuais e nunca há grandes problemas a registar.

A última obra de grande dimensão na zona baixa da Vila foi a revitalização da Alameda de São João e pode ser inundada sem problemas. Tudo em Granito e em materiais naturais típicos da região.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2012 às 21:34)

David sf disse:


> Fotos excelentes da belíssima Ponte do Lima, provavelmente uma das maiores cheias desde a construção das barragens do Alto Lindoso e do Touvedo. É um facto que o rio subiu bastante, mas dentro do normal e planeado, a zona marginal de Ponte de Lima está desocupada de habitações mesmo por essa razão (é das poucas localidades do país com bom planeamento urbano). A zona inundada pertence ao leito de cheia do Lima, e é normal que nestes dias mais chuvosos o rio o ocupe.



Embora ache um pouco estranho estas inundações, pois Pte de Lima nem está num sitio baixo, o que acho é que talvez tenha as margens comprimidas a jusante, ajudadas talvez pela maré...mas sendo assim viana tambem ficaria inundada e freguesias anteriores

Edit: quanto às barragens, a do Lindoso pelo que ouvi está a menos de 20% da quota....


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:40)

David sf disse:


> Fotos excelentes da belíssima Ponte do Lima, provavelmente uma das maiores cheias desde a construção das barragens do Alto Lindoso e do Touvedo. É um facto que o rio subiu bastante, mas dentro do normal e planeado, a zona marginal de Ponte de Lima está desocupada de habitações mesmo por essa razão (é das poucas localidades do país com bom planeamento urbano). A zona inundada pertence ao leito de cheia do Lima, e é normal que nestes dias mais chuvosos o rio o ocupe.



Obrigado David, concordo em tudo que dizes, observaste bem a vila estou a ver


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:44)

filipe cunha disse:


> Embora ache um pouco estranho estas inundações, pois Pte de Lima nem está num sitio baixo, o que acho é que talvez tenha as margens comprimidas a jusante, ajudadas talvez pela maré...mas sendo assim viana tambem ficaria inundada e freguesias anteriores
> 
> Edit: quanto às barragens, a do Lindoso pelo que ouvi está a menos de 20% da quota....



A parte baixa da vila está a apenas 20 m de altitude em relação ao mar, tou a falar da parte baixa, a que está junta ao rio, claro que depois tem a parte com mais altitude pois a vila vai a subir, não percebi porque disseste isso, e também acho estranho que viana com o mesmo rio não tenha subido um pouco também, ou talvez tenha haver com o mar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2012 às 21:46)

martinus disse:


> Deve ser o Rio Torto. Até gostava de ver. Ele chama-se rio, por alguma coisa é...
> 
> O Rio Torto já deu "um ar da sua graça" no Outono do ano passado:
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...ade/temporal-faz-um-morto-em-braga-com-videos



Rio Torto, esse mesmo, mas desta vez o seu leito não cobriu as pontes que passam sobre ele, mas galgou as margens e de que maneira.
Tal como prometi, aqui ficam algumas fotos e um vídeo que fiz esta tarde, tarefa que foi um pouco complicada devido à chuva e ao vento, mas fica o registo:










































Vídeo - Só para avisar que isto é um riacho, transformando-se num autêntico Cávado :

(Ver em 720p)


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 21:47)

A propósito de algums membros terem posto a dúvida de se poder ter registado alguma trovoada durante este evento que acabamos de assistir e, apesar de todo o aparato do evento, a resposta mais correcta é a de que nem um só relâmpago deve ter ocorrido durante este evento. 
E isto porquê? Porque existe uma variável que mede a capacidade da atmosfera produzir trovoadas e essa variável chama-se "Lifted Index". Para que haja condições para a ocorrência de trovoada, é preciso que essa variável atinja valores negativos e quanto mais negativos mais severas serão as trovoadas. Ora, esse valor esteve sempre positivo durante todo este evento. Geograficamente, o local mais perto que esteve no limite (valor zero) foi a costa norte espanhola.
O que é então o "Lifted Index": este mede a estabilidade ou instabilidade da atmosfera e os meteorologistas usam-no para medir o potencial da ocorrência de trovoadas. 
Funciona assim: parcelas de ar começam a ascender por si sós se estiverem mais quentes que o ar circundante. É a convecção. Considerem uma parcela de ar que começa a ascender pela atmosfera após ter sido aquecida pelo sol e pelo solo aquecido. O "Lifted Index" é definido como a subtração da temperatura dessa parcela de ar em ascenção, quando ela atinge o nível dos 500mb (5,500 m), pela temperatura do ar ambiental a 500mb. Se o "Lifted Index" for um número negativo elevado, então a parcela de ar estará mais quente que o ar circundante e continuará a ascender. As trovoadas são alimentadas por ascendências fortes de ar, por isso o "Lifted Index" é uma boa mediada do potencial da atmosfera para produzir trovoadas severas. Concluindo: só se dão condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas quando o "Lifted Index" tiver valores negativos e quanto mais negativos , mais severa a trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:51)

A pressão atmosférica sobe, neste momento 1009,4 hPa e Vento Fraco de Sul a 11 km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 21:53)

É um facto que Ponte de Lima, como outras localidades no NO, está habituada a cheias ocasionais.

Relembro que os terrenos estavam ainda com boa capacidade de absorção das chuvas, que os rios andavam até relativamente baixos para a época, e que as barragens tinham muita capacidade de encaixe disponível.
Foi esta a razão principal para que não tenham existido danos de monta com a precipitação de hoje.

Estamos ainda a meio de Dezembro, a previsão é de chuva nos próximos 10 dias (mais fraca\mais forte). Com esta situação os solos ficam saturados, as barragens rapidamente enchem e os rios tendem a apresentar caudais consideráveis.
Com isto, não me admirarei de as cheias se tornarem rotina se a situação de chuvas persistir por mais algumas semanas. Aliás essa era uma norma nos chamados "invernos de antigamente", em que os rios, ribeiros e afins galgavam as suas margens inúmeras vezes na mesma época hidrológica

......

Actualizando a situação, tenho agora céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SO com rajadas e sem precipitação.


P.S.: *ciclonico*, sempre a aprender Penso que alguma oportunidade houver para as ditas trovoadas, será sempre no pós-frontal. Mas estes eventos não costumam ser propícios à dita trovoada. Até porque a massa de ar mais frio está ainda bastante afastada de nós:


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2012 às 21:57)

1337 disse:


> A parte baixa da vila está a apenas 20 m de altitude em relação ao mar, tou a falar da parte baixa, a que está junta ao rio, claro que depois tem a parte com mais altitude pois a vila vai a subir, não percebi porque disseste isso, e também acho estranho que viana com o mesmo rio não tenha subido um pouco também, ou talvez tenha haver com o mar...



Bastante mais baixa, a cota da zona marginal de Ponte de Lima está abaixo dos 10 m, estando o rio no seu leito normal a cerca de 5 m acima do nível do mar. É certamente o efeito da maré,que em Viana não se sente tanto por ser permanente.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:57)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade agora a 18 km/h de Sul e 1009,6 hPa.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2012 às 21:57)

1337 disse:


> A parte baixa da vila está a apenas 20 m de altitude em relação ao mar, tou a falar da parte baixa, a que está junta ao rio, claro que depois tem a parte com mais altitude pois a vila vai a subir, não percebi porque disseste isso, e também acho estranho que viana com o mesmo rio não tenha subido um pouco também, ou talvez tenha haver com o mar...



Em viana trabalho a 20 metros da margem do lima com vista privilegiada para o rio  e hoje a maré subiu o previsto e nada de inundações....
Agora aquele areal, pertença do leito do rio, aproveitado para estacionamento quiçá de muitas dezenas de automoveis e local de uma feira quinzenal...acho que nos tempos de hoje merecia melhor aproveitamento natural...tal como Ponte da Barca e Arcos de Valdevez, que dá gosto ver o cuidado tido com o rio
Isto é mesmo off
A foto a seguir está muito boa...
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-kEEfAhGSxRY/UCjDZj1CLOI/AAAAAAAAG-I/8Kt54jPypRE/s1600/Ponte+de+Lima+2.JPG

http://twilight.no.sapo.pt/Paisagens/slides/Ponte de Lima 2.jpg


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:02)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caros,
> 
> Efetivamente os valores de precipitação deste evento são super interessantes para aliviar a seca presente em algumas zonas, mas não podemos esqueçer a famosa tarde do dia 26 de Outubro 2011 onde foi o verdadeiro caos em vários cidades do Norte (Braga, Porto, Trofa, Vila Do Conde).
> 
> ...



Que surpresa foi ver esta foto para mim, pois mostra mais uma cheia em frente à Torre onde morei quando vivi 10 anos em Braga. É essa torre do lado esquerdo com varandas vermelhas, mas morava no 12º andar. Muitas cheias vi nesse mesmo local da Rodovia. Lembro-me em especial uma de Setembro de 2002. Desde 2008 que regressei à minha cidade natal: Porto. (boas memórias desses 10 anos em Braga


----------



## GabKoost (14 Dez 2012 às 22:05)

1337 disse:


> A parte baixa da vila está a apenas 20 m de altitude em relação ao mar, tou a falar da parte baixa, a que está junta ao rio, claro que depois tem a parte com mais altitude pois a vila vai a subir, não percebi porque disseste isso, e também acho estranho que viana com o mesmo rio não tenha subido um pouco também, ou talvez tenha haver com o mar...



Acho que uma subida de 3 ou 4  metros que seja problemática numa vila interior pode não ter o mesmo impacto na foz.

A largura da mesma ajuda a combater estas situações. Se tal não ocorresse, cada chuvada seria calamitosa para a foz dos rios que teria de levar com a água de incontáveis afluentes desde a nascente até ao mar!


----------



## invent (14 Dez 2012 às 22:06)

ciclonico disse:


> A propósito de algums membros terem posto a dúvida de se poder ter registado alguma trovoada durante este evento que acabamos de assistir e, apesar de todo o aparato do evento, a resposta mais correcta é a de que nem um só relâmpago deve ter ocorrido durante este evento.



Boas, por acaso, no início da tarde de hoje, aqui pelos lados de Viseu, ouvi dois trovões, o primeiro ainda me deixou em dúvida, mas o segundo com um som mais audível, deu para perceber que era claramente um trovão.

O utilizador dlourenco, também reportou uma trovoada na sua zona, fica link do post.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...norte-dezembro-2012-a-6837-17.html#post355203

bem, sendo esta a minha primeira mensagem no fórum, aproveito para dar os meus parabéns ao mesmo e a todos os utilizadores que contribuem com a mais variadíssima informação que me tem levado a acompanhar o fórum nos últimos tempos.


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> É um facto que Ponte de Lima, como outras localidades no NO, está habituada a cheias ocasionais.
> 
> Relembro que os terrenos estavam ainda com boa capacidade de absorção das chuvas, que os rios andavam até relativamente baixos para a época, e que as barragens tinham muita capacidade de encaixe disponível.
> Foi esta a razão principal para que não tenham existido danos de monta com a precipitação de hoje.
> ...



O "Lifted Index" podes consultar nos seguintes sites: 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
ou
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...=-&VAR=lftx&HH=3&ARCHIV=0&ZOOM=0&PERIOD=&WMO=


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2012 às 22:12)

GabKoost disse:


> Acho que uma subida de 3 ou 4  metros que seja problemática numa vila interior pode não ter o mesmo impacto na foz.
> 
> A largura da mesma ajuda a combater estas situações. Se tal não ocorresse, cada chuvada seria calamitosa para a foz dos rios que teria de levar com a água de incontáveis afluentes desde a nascente até ao mar!



Ainda relativo a Pte de Lima e a incentivar estas cheias talvez seja um açude junto à ponte nova, numa zona que o rio começa a afunilar... +- visivel na minha 2ª foto e nesta a seguir

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/ResourcesU...agens para Peixes como medida mitigadora8.jpg


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:12)

Para as trovoadas, o "Lifted Index" pode ser consultado em pelo menos estes dois sites:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:18)

invent disse:


> Boas, por acaso, no início da tarde de hoje, aqui pelos lados de Viseu, ouvi dois trovões, o primeiro ainda me deixou em dúvida, mas o segundo com um som mais audível, deu para perceber que era claramente um trovão.
> 
> O utilizador dlourenco, também reportou uma trovoada na sua zona, fica link do post.
> 
> ...



Com o barulho do vento, muitas vezes podemos confundir com trovões: Eu já.
Até com camiões que pasam perto durante estes eventos mais extremos, podem ser confundidos com trovões. Mas os mapas gerados pelos sites mais fidedignos de meteorologia não puseram um único momento com condições para trovoada em Portugal. Nem um único que eu tivesse visto.


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 22:20)

ciclonico disse:


> Com o barulho do vento, muitas vezes podemos confundir com trovões: Eu já.
> Até com camiões que pasam perto durante estes eventos mais extremos, podem ser confundidos com trovões. Mas os mapas gerados pelos sites mais fidedignos de meteorologia não puseram um único momento com condições para trovoada em Portugal. Nem um único que eu tivesse visto.



Agora com o pos frontal é diferente, eu próprio já vi um e o meteogalicia já regista bastantes descargas mas ainda a norte do minho...


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:22)

Acabei de consultar o site do IM na categoria "Descargas eléctricas".
A resposta que obtive foi: "Não foram registadas descargas eléctricas"

Como disse: para se registarem trovoadas, o "Lifted Index" tem que ser negativo. Neste episódio isso nunca ocorreu nem por um segundo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

ciclonico disse:


> Acabei de consultar o site do IM na categoria "Descargas eléctricas".
> A resposta que obtive foi: "Não foram registadas descargas eléctricas"
> 
> Como disse: para se registarem trovoadas, o "Lifted Index" tem que ser negativo. Neste episódio isso nunca ocorreu nem por um segundo.



2 descargas às 21:22:35, em Viana e ao largo do Porto, mas de certo que foram casos esporádicos.


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:29)

Acabei de consultar o site da Meteogaliza e não fazem referência a nenhuma descarga eléctrica. Onde viste isso 1337??
Aliás, vejo todos os dias a previsão na Televisão da Galiza e na Televisão espanhola internacional e em nenhuma referiram desde ontem a ocorrência de descargas eléctricas em todo o território espanhol.


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 22:32)

ciclonico disse:


> Acabei de consultar o site da Meteogaliza e não fazem referência a nenhuma descarga eléctrica. Onde viste isso 1337??
> Aliás, vejo todos os dias a previsão na Televisão da Galiza e na Televisão espanhola internacional e em nenhuma referiram desde ontem a ocorrência de descargas eléctricas em todo o território espanhol.



http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl

Não é assim tão difícil de encontrares lol


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:33)

Bem, digam-me em que sites viram essas ocorrências de descargas eléctricas, pois todos os que eu consulto apontam para a nunca ocorrência de nenhum


----------



## invent (14 Dez 2012 às 22:33)

ciclonico disse:


> Com o barulho do vento, muitas vezes podemos confundir com trovões: Eu já.
> Até com camiões que pasam perto durante estes eventos mais extremos, podem ser confundidos com trovões. Mas os mapas gerados pelos sites mais fidedignos de meteorologia não puseram um único momento com condições para trovoada em Portugal. Nem um único que eu tivesse visto.



Pois, mas, não foi confusão, também me foi confirmado por outras duas pessoas que se aperceberam dos trovões.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 22:38)

Não sei que raio de discussão aqui vai, mas muitas vezes trovoadas isoladas não são detectas pela instrumentação, só mesmo quem está onde elas ocorrem sabe da sua existência, trovoadas secas de verão (que não é o caso) então muitas vezes até originam fogos, são as mais comuns, logo não existe nenhuma impossibilidade de ter ocorrido trovoadas hoje em alguns sítios mesmo sendo pouco comum neste tipo de situações.


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:40)

Agora sim vi. Mas como disse logo na minha primeira referência ao registo de trovoadas por parte de vários membros, faço referência à costa norte de espanhola que estava mesmo no limite (podendo, portanto registar-se algo). Mas continuo convicto que não chegarão a território português. Sorry  
Quem dera que viessem.


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

ciclonico disse:


> Agora sim vi. Mas como disse logo na minha primeira referência ao registo de trovoadas por parte de vários membros, faço referência à costa norte de espanhola que estava mesmo no limite (podendo, portanto registar-se algo). Mas continuo convicto que não chegarão a território português. Sorry
> Quem dera que viessem.



A descarga que eu vi o IM detectou.a, e é em território portugues 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

Impressionante todos os registos, em particular os que chegam de Ponte de Lima.


Trovoadas em maior intensidade lá para o extremo norte:








Fonte


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei que raio de discussão aqui vai, mas muitas vezes trovoadas isoladas não são detectas pela instrumentação, só mesmo quem está onde elas ocorrem sabe da sua existência, trovoadas secas de verão (que não é o caso) então muitas vezes até originam fogos, são as mais comuns, logo não existe nenhuma impossibilidade de ter ocorrido trovoadas hoje em alguns sítios mesmo sendo pouco comum neste tipo de situações.



Apenas usei os mapas que registam o potencial de ocorrência de trovoada: "Lifted Index". Em nenhum site que eu tenha visto, mencionava valores propícios para a ocorrência de trovoadas em Portugal: o wetterzentrale.de e o weatheronline.co.uk. Se não vamos acreditar nos mapas destes sites, vamos acreditar em quê? Eu estive o dia todo nas ruas do Porto e não ouvi um único trovão. E as trovoadas secas claro que são previstas nestes mesmos sites (já os consulto desde 2002 e não tenho razão de queixa).


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:48)

1337 disse:


> A descarga que eu vi o IM detectou.a, e é em território portugues
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/



Mas está localizada em Caminha.


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 22:50)

A que está localizada ao Largo do Porto está o suficientemente longe para ter sido ouvida em Terra. E eu tenho feito referência à possibilidade de se terem ouvido trovões em teritório Continental, não no alto mar


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 23:02)

ciclonico disse:


> Mas está localizada em Caminha.



Ouve lá e Caminha é onde? Marrocos?


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 23:08)

ciclonico disse:


> Para as trovoadas, o "Lifted Index" pode ser consultado em pelo menos estes dois sites:
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk



E exactamente na zona que eu assinalei no mapa do meu post, temos o "Lifted Index" ligeiramente negativo. Mas é marginal e está bastante afastada daqui, pelo que não será de esperar qualquer trovoada.
Talvez daqui a uns dias tenhamos alguma situação com os desejados relâmpagos

Para já mantêm-se tudo calmo, excepto no que toca ao vento que continua a "assobiar" nos fios de alta tensão mesmo ao lado de casa.

Deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz aqui perto de casa, no Rio Eiriz, um afluente do Rio Ferreira que também fica a cerca de 1 km em linha reta, ao final da tarde. A estrada ficou intransitável:


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 23:09)

1337 disse:


> Ouve lá e Caminha é onde? Marrocos?



Referia-me a ser longe de mais de Ponte de Lima para ter sido ouvida daí. Só isso.


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2012 às 23:10)

Situação na barragem do Lindoso (quase 40% do volume máximo atingido)








Fonte


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2012 às 23:13)

ciclonico disse:


> Referia-me a ser longe de mais de Ponte de Lima para ter sido ouvida daí. Só isso.



Não é longe, e além disso á noite consegues avistar melhor


----------



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 23:25)

Outra variável utilizada pelos meteorologistas para detectar possíveis trovoadas é o "CAPE" (Convective Available Potential Energy), que utilizam em conjunto com o "Lifted Index".
"CAPE" é uma medida da quantidade de energia disponível para convecção. Está directamente relacionado com o potencial máximo de velocidade vertical dentro de uma corrente de ar ascendente. Neste caso, quanto maiores os valores mais intensas as trovoadas.
Valores observados em ambientes de trovoadas frequentemente excedem 1000 joules por quilograma (J/kg) e em casos extremos podem exceder os 5000 J/kg. No entanto, sempre que se estime a probabilidade para trovoada, devemos sempre analisar em conjunto com o "Lifted Index".
Neste momento estes valores no litoral Norte (e consultando o wetterzentrale.de e o weatheronline.co.uk), não ultrapassam os 400 (J/kg)


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 23:25)

Minho disse:


> Situação na barragem do Lindoso (quase 40% do volume máximo atingido)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Qin, caudal afluente, é relativamente baixo para ter aumentado quase 20% a capacidade armazenada desde ontem. O grosso da água que ali deu entrada deverá ser proveniente da Serra Amarela, vertentes sul\este da Serra da Peneda e vertente norte do Gerês. A barragem em terras galegas deve estar fechada...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2012 às 23:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> O Qin, caudal afluente, é relativamente baixo para ter aumentado quase 20% a capacidade armazenada desde ontem. O grosso da água que ali deu entrada deverá ser proveniente da Serra Amarela, vertentes sul\este da Serra da Peneda e vertente norte do Gerês. A barragem em terras galegas deve estar fechada...



Hoje por volta das 11 horas o caudal afluente chegou quase aos 1000m3/s...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 23:54)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hoje por volta das 11 horas o caudal afluente chegou quase aos 1000m3/s...



Esse já é um bom valor.
As barragens tinham elevada, e ainda tem, capacidade de encaixe. Até por aí se vê como foram importantes para proteger as zonas mais abaixo. Com a precipitação registada hoje, sem barragens, certamente teríamos graves problemas.

Por aqui termino o dia com uns _respeitáveis_ 147,6mm de precipitação. Já não acumulo há algumas horas.
O vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas, de SO.
O céu permanece muito nublado a encoberto.
*T: 13,7ºC*

Amanhã teremos mais chuva, fraca de início e lá para a noite moderada. No domingo poderá ser moderada a forte.

Bom fim de semana


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

É mais provavel a ocorrencia de trovoada no extremo NW durante o dia de amanhã, já que vai entrar um pouco de ar frio em altura, mantendo-se á superficie um fluxo de SW que transporta ar  maritimo tépido e humido.

Mas o CAPE inferior a 300-400J/Kg, o forçamento incipiente e os fracos gradientes verticais deverão limitar muito o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva.

Apesar de tudo, um pouco por todo o pais espera-se que amanhã haja mais periodos de sol, com melhor aquecimento diurno, que poderão gerar alguma nebulosidade de evolução com aguaceiros fracos exporadicos mais plausiveis nas  zonas montanhosas.

Bom, quanto á questão dos indices convectivos...o CAPE ( surface based)  é aquele que talvez melhor serve o proposito de diagnosticar a instabilidade total da troposfera, mas por vezes tem algumas falhas...pode não ter em conta a presença de camadas de inversão muito limitativas, ou instabilidade nos niveis mais altos por exemplo...e ai entram outros indices mais especificos.

Para mais informação podem consultar  ( Para os nerds  ) -

http://www.estofex.org/guide/

http://www.theweatherprediction.com/thermo/parameters/

http://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=j...MhODGhUBA6VAMnLVjok3A&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.d2k


----------



## PauloSR (15 Dez 2012 às 00:59)

Boa noite,

A noite tem sido marcada pela ocorrência de diversos aguaceiros moderados. O vento tem-se feito sentir.

Bom, vou proceder entao à análise final do evento
Quinta-Feira:  63,0mm
Sexta-Feira: 114,8mm. 

Total do evento: 177,8 mm


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Dez 2012 às 09:23)

Por cá ontem 47,4mm, hoje 1,8mm


----------



## dlourenco (15 Dez 2012 às 10:09)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caros,
> 
> Efetivamente os valores de precipitação deste evento são super interessantes para aliviar a seca presente em algumas zonas, mas não podemos esqueçer a famosa tarde do dia 26 de Outubro 2011 onde foi o verdadeiro caos em vários cidades do Norte (Braga, Porto, Trofa, Vila Do Conde).
> 
> ...




Quanto à foto não sei mas apercebeu-se que as notícias que postou do JN são do ano passado certo ?


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Dez 2012 às 10:20)

dlourenco disse:


> Quanto à foto não sei mas apercebeu-se que as notícias que postou do JN são do ano passado certo ?


----------



## dlourenco (15 Dez 2012 às 10:24)

filipe cunha disse:


>



Erro meu, peço imensa desculpa. Confundi a leitura. As minhas desculpas.


----------



## CptRena (15 Dez 2012 às 17:29)

Estação SP disse:


> Agora está muito mais calmo o tempo.
> 
> Renato devíamos ter tirado umas fotografias ao cenário que vimos de manhã.



Sim, mas a malandrice abateu-se sobre mim e não fiz os registos fotográficos.
Mas hoje vem no Diário de Aveiro alguns estragos na cidade provocados pelo temporal
http://www.diarioaveiro.pt/noticias/mau-tempo-provoca-quedas-de-arvores-e-inundacoes




ciclonico disse:


> A propósito de algums membros terem posto a dúvida de se poder ter registado alguma trovoada durante este evento que acabamos de assistir e, apesar de todo o aparato do evento, a resposta mais correcta é a de que nem um só relâmpago deve ter ocorrido durante este evento.
> E isto porquê? Porque existe uma variável que mede a capacidade da atmosfera produzir trovoadas e essa variável chama-se "Lifted Index". Para que haja condições para a ocorrência de trovoada, é preciso que essa variável atinja valores negativos e quanto mais negativos mais severas serão as trovoadas. Ora, esse valor esteve sempre positivo durante todo este evento. Geograficamente, o local mais perto que esteve no limite (valor zero) foi a costa norte espanhola.
> O que é então o "Lifted Index": este mede a estabilidade ou instabilidade da atmosfera e os meteorologistas usam-no para medir o potencial da ocorrência de trovoadas. [...]





ciclonico disse:


> Acabei de consultar o site do IM na categoria "Descargas eléctricas".
> A resposta que obtive foi: "Não foram registadas descargas eléctricas"
> 
> Como disse: para se registarem trovoadas, o "Lifted Index" tem que ser negativo. Neste episódio isso nunca ocorreu nem por um segundo.





ciclonico disse:


> Apenas usei os mapas que registam o potencial de ocorrência de trovoada: "Lifted Index". Em nenhum site que eu tenha visto, mencionava valores propícios para a ocorrência de trovoadas em Portugal: o wetterzentrale.de e o weatheronline.co.uk. Se não vamos acreditar nos mapas destes sites, vamos acreditar em quê? Eu estive o dia todo nas ruas do Porto e não ouvi um único trovão. E as trovoadas secas claro que são previstas nestes mesmos sites (já os consulto desde 2002 e não tenho razão de queixa).





ciclonico disse:


> Outra variável utilizada pelos meteorologistas para detectar possíveis trovoadas é o "CAPE" (Convective Available Potential Energy), que utilizam em conjunto com o "Lifted Index". [...]





stormy disse:


> É mais provavel a ocorrencia de trovoada no extremo NW durante o dia de amanhã, já que vai entrar um pouco de ar frio em altura, mantendo-se á superficie um fluxo de SW que transporta ar  maritimo tépido e humido.
> 
> Mas o CAPE inferior a 300-400J/Kg, o forçamento incipiente e os fracos gradientes verticais deverão limitar muito o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva.
> 
> ...




Apesar de podermos tirar algumas conclusões dos modelos quanto à probabilidade de ocorrência de descargas eléctricas temos que ter sempre em conta que os modelos são limitados e a atmosfera engloba processos complexos impossíveis de modelar.
As descargas eléctricas atmosféricas assim como a sua origem ainda são alvo de grandes estudos pois ainda não as percebemos completamente.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderstorms


----------



## Cadito (15 Dez 2012 às 19:44)

*Valores de precipitação (mm) segundo o IM dia 13/12/2012:*

*1. V.N.Cerveira, Aeródromo: 78,4 mm
2. Cabril: 68,8 mm 
3. Ponte de Lima: 56,9 mm*
4. Braga, Merelim: 50,8 mm
5. Montalegre e Viana do Castelo, Chafé: 43,3 mm 
6. Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro: 38 mm
7. Cabeceiras de Basto: 27,9 mm

*Valores de precipitação (mm) segundo o IM dia 14/12/2012:*

*1. Cabril: 126,4 mm
2. Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro: 122,8 mm
3. Montalegre: 106,4 mm*
4. Penhas Douradas: 103,7 mm
5. V.N.Cerveira, Aeródromo: 100,6 mm
6. Cabeceiras de Basto: 98,2 mm
7. Braga, Merelim: 90,8 mm

*Valores de precipitação (mm) segundo o IM dias 13-14/12/2012:*

*1. Cabril: 195,2 mm
2. V.N.Cerveira, Aeródromo: 179 mm 
3. Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro: 160,8 mm*
4. Montalegre: 149,7 mm
5. Braga, Merelim: 141,6 mm
6. Cabeceiras de Basto: 126,1 mm  
7. Penhas Douradas: 107,9 mm


----------



## ciclonico (15 Dez 2012 às 22:12)

A última fase do evento no Litoral Norte. 
Agitação marítima neste final de tarde (15/12/12) nas praias a norte da Cidade do Porto.

















Aqui vê-se as ondas a embater no molhe do porto de Leixões (mais altas que a grua)
Em primeiro plano está a praia de Leça da Palmeira


----------



## CptRena (16 Dez 2012 às 00:39)

ciclonico disse:


> A última fase do evento no Litoral Norte.
> Agitação marítima neste final de tarde (15/12/12) nas praias a norte da Cidade do Porto.




Que onda


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Dez 2012 às 00:42)

Cadito disse:


> *Valores de precipitação (mm) segundo o IM dia 13/12/2012:*
> 
> *1. V.N.Cerveira, Aeródromo: 78,4 mm
> 2. Cabril: 68,8 mm
> ...



Boa noite Caro Cadito,

A (EMA Braga Merelim) totalizou 141,6 mm em 2 dias que é mais ao menos o que tenho por cá.  Estou muito satisfeito com esse evento.

Amanhã (Domingo) depois das 13 H espera-se mais chuvinha moderada-forte principalmente no Minho e Douro Litoral e espero acumular ainda mais uns litros /m2 para conseguir ficar dentro da média mensal.

O pessoal já está atento ao próximo evento (Outra depressão interessante) que deverá entrar em força pelo NW na próxima Quinta-Feira dia 20 c/ precipitação mais democrática a servir também o interior do país que precisa dela.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os Colegas MeteoLoucos.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2012 às 10:22)

Bons dias, 

já chove de forma persistente e por vezes intensa, sigo com *2.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Vento com rajadas de 40/45 Km/h de SW


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2012 às 10:34)

Por cá acumulado 9,3mm


----------



## Paula (16 Dez 2012 às 12:35)

Bons dias.
Depois de alguns dias sem poder aceder ao meu computador, graças a uns malditos vírus..cá estou eu. 

Muita chuva durante estes últimos dias aqui pelo Minho..  
O dia de hoje está ser marcado já desde as 11h por chuva moderada/forte e vento moderado. Espera-se que durante a tarde seja mais do mesmo 

Esperemos que este evento passe e não cause muitos estragos.

Atuais: 14.2ºC e HR 94%.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Dez 2012 às 12:40)

Mais um dia cinzento, de vento, e chuva moderada.

Acumulado até agora de 13mm que já fez com que muitos campos voltassem a mostrar sinais de saturação.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2012 às 12:45)

Bem,isto parece uma sexta -feira dia 14 parte 2

Chove de forma contínua e persistente,por vezes intensa!

*5.3 mm* e a subir


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2012 às 12:47)

Boa tarde,
Depois de um sábado praticamente sem chuva, hoje temos um dia verdadeiramente de inverno; cinzento, com chuva moderada e algum vento.


----------



## CptRena (16 Dez 2012 às 13:00)

Boa tarde

Já choveu por aqui acompanhado de boas rajadas de Oeste-Sudoeste.
Agora continua uma aragem mas por enquanto a chuva está com kit-kat, a fazer uma pausa.


----------



## Cadito (16 Dez 2012 às 13:19)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Cadito,
> 
> A (EMA Braga Merelim) totalizou 141,6 mm em 2 dias que é mais ao menos o que tenho por cá.  Estou muito satisfeito com esse evento.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde, ELJICUATRO

Um honroso quinto lugar parece-me bastante bem.

Continuação de um bom fim de semana!


----------



## CptRena (16 Dez 2012 às 13:58)

Volta a chuva acompanhada de vento com rajadas moderadas a fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui dia de inverno, chuva persistente puxada a vento moderado a forte, ideal para saborear uma tarde em casa, embora eu esteja prestes a sair.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2012 às 14:10)

Começa a formar-se algum nevoeiro.


----------



## dlourenco (16 Dez 2012 às 15:38)

Bem, hoje deu para apanhar um valente susto na zona de Arcas (Póvoa de Lanhoso), estava a vir de Vieira do Minho para Braga e deu-se um dilúvio nessa zona por volta das 14h30. 

Fortes rajadas e chuva intensa durante cerca de 5 min, muitos carros, inclusive eu, pararam. 
Sempre que faço esta viagem, na Póvoa de Lanhoso é onde apanho sempre mais precipitação, curioso


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Dez 2012 às 17:04)

Maia Agora. Vejam este céu.






Tiarda com o tlm para Oeste, esta ultima foto as 17:06


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Dez 2012 às 17:51)

Digam lá que não são umas fotos lindas?!

Vemos alguns estratos e estratocumulos elevados (Os altocumulos em onda não são tão compatados), por vezes este tipo de estratacumuos facilmente se podem confundir com os altocumulos do tipo 4.

Nota em synop [nformação em sistema universal de dados SYNOP para a OMM existem 27 tipos / conjuntos de nuvens diferentes separados em 3 grupos (nuvens baixas, medias e altas em 9 codigos diferentes para cada grupo.]


----------



## PauloSR (16 Dez 2012 às 18:26)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje foi um dia bem chuvoso, mas nada como quinta ou sexta-feira passadas. Até ao momento foram acumulados 25,1mm.





dlourenco disse:


> Bem, hoje deu para apanhar um valente susto na zona de Arcas (Póvoa de Lanhoso), estava a vir de Vieira do Minho para Braga e deu-se um dilúvio nessa zona por volta das 14h30.
> 
> Fortes rajadas e chuva intensa durante cerca de 5 min, muitos carros, inclusive eu, pararam.
> Sempre que faço esta viagem, na Póvoa de Lanhoso é onde apanho sempre mais precipitação, curioso



É dlourenco, a Póvoa de Lanhoso de facto é um autêntico "penico" ​


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2012 às 20:44)

Boa noite

De novo o ladrões,* esses malandros!*, voltaram a roubar os cabos  da central que serve a minha zona. Resultado: sem telefone, sem televisão, sem...internet!

Assim não dá, impedirem-me de vir aqui ao fórum...é uma barbaridade companheiros!!!

Pelas 15h, ao sair de casa, já tinha um acumulado de cerca de 25 mm, depois de uma manhã e um início de tarde com vento moderado a forte (com rajadas) e chuva moderada, por vezes forte. Entretanto a situação desanuviou, não sei se mais alguma chuva caiu.
A essa hora o acumulado do mês era de 252 mm, quase o valor da média do mês de dezembro. Nada mau, sendo que em apenas 3 dias acumulei mais de 220mm.
Logo que tenha internet em casa actualizo os dados

*Boa semana*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Dez 2012 às 21:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> De novo o ladrões,* esses malandros!*, voltaram a roubar os cabos  da central que serve a minha zona. Resultado: sem telefone, sem televisão, sem...internet!
> 
> ...



Malandros pah!

olha a culpa é do Passos (ironic mode)

A média de precipitação já deves ter ultrapassado, pois a média no porto para este mês é de 170 mm, aí, não há dados oficiais mas poderia apontar para 190 mm a 200 mm. por isso com 252 já ultrapassaste isso de certeza.


Mas apesar de teres ficado sem comunicaçoes, não perdeste dados na estação, certo? Tem memoria interna que entretanto transferirá para a base de dados no pc (o software da estação).


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2012 às 21:44)

Boa noite,

Manhã e início da tarde com muita chuva, por Melgaço registei 24,4mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2012 às 21:54)

Manditu disse:


> Malandros pah!
> 
> olha a culpa é do Passos (ironic mode), *NÃO SE BRINCA COM O NOSSO 1º CARAGO!!!*
> 
> ...



A média de precipitação aqui ronda os 1700 mm\ano hidrológico, mais coisa menos coisa. Aqui em Paços de Ferreira dispúnhamos de 2 estações, uma do Ministério da Agricultura (310 mts de altitude) que foi suspensa no início da década de 80, e outra do INAG (>400 mts) que foi suspensa no ano de 2001 - esta felizmente após o final do ano hidrológico de 2000-2001 e de ter acumulado uns impressionantes mais de *3400 mm*.
Tanto uma, como outra, apresentavam médias a 30 anos que variavam entre os 1704 mm e os 1750 mm de precipitação. E para ambas as médias de dezembro eram sensivelmente de 250 mm.
Recordo que no mês de dezembro de 2009 acumulei um total de 586,5 mm. Até por isso é natural que existam anos em que o dezembro seja seco. Mas este é tendencialmente húmido, faltará saber agora o que aí virá até final do mês.
A saber, também outros meses tendencialmente com acumulados superiores a 200 mm são janeiro, fevereiro e março.

A informação da estação já está no PC e pronta a ser reenviada para o wunderground. O datalogger da estação é bastante bom, com 29 dias a reter dados de minuto a minuto.


Entretanto, aqui nos arredores da cidade do Porto, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento é fraco.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Dez 2012 às 06:32)

Noite de "chuva molha tolos" que se transformou em chuva fraca persistente há algum tempo.

Acumulado presente é de 6mm.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2012 às 09:54)

Bons dias, 

por aqui noite de chuva persistente, geralmente fraca, moderada em curtos períodos, acumulado até ao momento: *10 mm* 

Neste momento céu encoberto e chuvisca.

Temp: 13.2 ºc 

Vento SSW: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.3 hpa

Humidade: 97%


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2012 às 13:23)

Boa tarde

Encontra-se de novo on-line a estação de Paços de Ferreira
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Infleizmente os dados de dias 15, 16 e 17 não estão disponíveis no wunderground.
Como tem sido mau hábito, a demora na reposição do serviço de internet por furto de cabos do armário de distribuição da PT é longa...mais de 72 h! Uma eternidade.

Relatando agora o estado de tempo...
A temperatura está francamente amena para a época, mas até típica de uma entrada húmida do Atlântico oeste.
O céu encontra-se encoberto, o vento sopra fraco de SO e a chuva é companheira desde a noite de ontem (nada acumulou até às 24h).
O acumulado de hoje é de *17,0 mm*, elevando o total do mês para 270,7 mm.

*Atual
T: 14,8ºC
Hr: 94%
P.Orvalho: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1022,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,4 km\h de SO
Rajada: 13,7 km\h​*
*Relativamente à precipitação registada nos dias anteriores:
12 - 6,4 mm
13 - 46,2 mm
14 - 147,6 mm (rain rate máx 46,0 mm\h pelas 11.20h)
15 - 3,0 mm
16 - 28,4 mm
17 - 0,0 mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2012 às 13:46)

O Cumulus tem uma função de catch-up, se tivesses desligado o Cumulus durante essas 72h ele faria download dos dados para o WU, mas nem valeria a pena. Penso que o desenvolvedor está a pensar em adicionar essa função no futuro, em caso de falha de internet.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2012 às 14:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> O Cumulus tem uma função de catch-up, se tivesses desligado o Cumulus durante essas 72h ele faria download dos dados para o WU, mas nem valeria a pena. Penso que o desenvolvedor está a pensar em adicionar essa função no futuro, em caso de falha de internet.



Eu já li e reli sobre esta questão.
É pena, mas como mantenho o PC ligado, também vou tendo acesso aos dados que o cumulus recebe da estação.
A solução passa mesmo por ter uma página dedicada na internet. Vou ler bem sobre isso, até porque o cumulus apresenta um interface bastante razoável para colocar os dados on-line.
--------------------------------------

Neste momento a chuva parou e o céu encontra-se muito nublado. O vento mantêm-se fraco.
O acumulado também mantêm-se nos 17,0 mm.

Boa tarde


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2012 às 20:44)

Boa noites,

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *10.1 ºc *

máxima: *14.2ºc*

Precipitação acumulada: *10.4 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 13.2 ºc

Vento SSW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.4 hpa

Humidade: 86%

De momento não chove.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Dez 2012 às 21:12)

diz que na povoa cairam 10,7 mm, nunca muito de fiar numa oregon wmrs200. no dia da chuvada registaram 40,9mm o que duvido!

bom por bandas de vila do conde (mm ao lado) 
O mar cavado a grosso de oeste (2m a 3m) e o vento bonançoso de SW (15-20km/h).
Humidade baixou um pouco e está a 73% 
Temperatura 15ºC

Ta mais quentinho que em pedras rubras, está 14ºC  (lool)


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, com 15,1º, vento sudoeste a puxar chuva. Aguardemos!


----------



## Paula (19 Dez 2012 às 18:40)

Boa noite.

Depois de um dia em que tivemos "mais do mesmo", começa agora a chover decentemente


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 19:35)

Chove neste momento e segundo o radar vai render pelo menos *2 mm*, esta frente que vai passar e a outra que vem a caminho vão ajudar a chegar aos *2 mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Dez 2012 às 19:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Chove neste momento e segundo o radar vai render pelo menos *2 mm*, esta frente que vai passar e a outra que vem a caminho vão ajudar a chegar aos *2 mm* de precipitação acumulada.



Antes de mais não te fies no radar está muito longe do alcance necessario para teres informaçoes precisas.
Mas deixa-me apostar que até amanhã as 12h deives registar perto de 8mm.

E com a de madrugada de sexta + uns 4mm, por isso aponto para um total entre os 12mm e 15mm aí na tua estação em espinho.

Depois diz coisas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

A estação galega (Xesteiras) registou quase 500 mm este mês (só no evento da semana passada foram quase 400 mm!!!!)


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 21:03)

*2,2 mm *acumulados.

Chove Fraco a Moderado


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 22:29)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: 16,1ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima: 13,7ºC*

Neste momento não chove e acumulei *3,0 mm *de precipitação.
Os ventos estão a começar a aumentar e a temperatura também, *14,3ºC* e rajadas a *23 km/h *de Sul/Sueste.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 22:33)

Nova rajada *26 km/h* e pressão Atmosférica a baixar *1013,1 hPa*


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 22:50)

Vento a 34 km/h

Começou a chover *3,4 mm acumulados *e pressão atmosférica a descer bastante *1012,8 hPa*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2012 às 22:53)

Boa noite,
Neste momento chove moderado e o vento também sopra moderado com algumas rajadas a meterem respeito. 
É de salientar a aproximação de uma boa formação aqui para o litoral norte, que poderá deixar um período de precipitação mais intensa, basta olhar para o satélite e radar para se perceber isso.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2012 às 22:59)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> A estação galega (Xesteiras) registou quase 500 mm este mês (só no evento da semana passada foram quase 400 mm!!!!)



Do lado português, a estação de Castro Laboreiro segue com 404,0mm este mês.

Acredito que a Portela do Homem tenha um valor superior, embora não haja como prova-lo. Infelizmente.
E quem diz a Portela do Homem, diz outros recantos do Gerês.


----------



## Paula (19 Dez 2012 às 23:16)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento, com vento à mistura


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2012 às 23:25)

Boas noites,

chove por aqui também com algumas rajadas de vento entre 45 e 55 Km/h de SW.

Sigo com *5.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:*11.5ºc *

máxima: *13.9 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 12.4 ºc 

Vento SW: 29 km/h

Pressão: 1013.5 hpa

Humidade: 95%


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 23:26)

Tenho acumulado até ao momento *4,4 mm* de precipitação

Chove Moderado e vento a 31 km/h de SSO neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2012 às 23:32)

Confirmo Paula, chuva bem forte neste momento.


----------



## martinus (19 Dez 2012 às 23:37)

AnDré disse:


> Do lado português, a estação de Castro Laboreiro segue com 404,0mm este mês.
> 
> Acredito que a Portela do Homem tenha um valor superior, embora não haja como prova-lo. Infelizmente.
> E quem diz a Portela do Homem, diz outros recantos do Gerês.



No que respeita ao Parque da Peneda-Gerês creio que as regiões mais pluviosas são as vertentes ocidentais das serras da Peneda e Soajo. Em tempos conheci um senhor que foi guarda florestal nessa zona (nos tempos do Estado Novo) e um dos filhos disse-me que o pai todos os anos apresentava os registos de pluviosidade mais elevados do país. Todas as casas de guarda faziam registos meteorológicos e na área do Parque havia algumas dezenas de casas.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2012 às 23:55)

Chuva forte por aqui agora!

*6.6 mm *


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2012 às 23:59)

Agora é o vento que mete respeito, rajadas bem fortes, já ouvi objectos a cair.

Edit: Chuva forte puxada a vento !


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2012 às 00:01)

*7.0 mm* acumulados ontem e continua a chuva


----------



## boneli (20 Dez 2012 às 00:07)

Chuva forte e bem forte aqui por Braga....


----------



## The_simpson (20 Dez 2012 às 00:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Agora é o vento que mete respeito, rajadas bem fortes, já ouvi objectos a cair.
> 
> Edit: Chuva muito forte puxada a vento !



chegou cá agora também...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2012 às 00:17)

Por agora acalmou tudo, e parece-me que já não virá nada de significativo, a não ser algum aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## martinus (20 Dez 2012 às 00:33)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por agora acalmou tudo, e parece-me que já não virá nada de significativo, a não ser algum aguaceiro fraco.



Isso não será uma absolvição demasiado rápida? O ex-IM dá chuva forte até ao meio-dia. A noite ainda é uma criança.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2012 às 00:44)

martinus disse:


> No que respeita ao Parque da Peneda-Gerês creio que as regiões mais pluviosas são as vertentes ocidentais das serras da Peneda e Soajo. Em tempos conheci um senhor que foi guarda florestal nessa zona (nos tempos do Estado Novo) e um dos filhos disse-me que o pai todos os anos apresentava os registos de pluviosidade mais elevados do país. Todas as casas de guarda faziam registos meteorológicos e na área do Parque havia algumas dezenas de casas.



Sabes como se chama a localidade exacta onde era essa casa florestal?

Nas normais (71-00), tenho os seguintes valores para os lugares com mais precipitação anual: (>=2400mm)

1º Leonte (874m): 2863,9mm
2º São Bento da Porta Aberta (357m): 2742,8mm
3º Zebral (857m): 2580,4mm
4º Peneda (697m): 2536,4mm
5º Penedo (536m): 2480,8mm

Todos se situam nas vertentes sul do Gerês à excepção da Peneda.

Para a série 51-80, tenho:
1º Leonte: 3373,8mm
2º Portela do Homem: 3314,6mm
3º Junceda, Covide: 3193,0mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2012 às 00:48)

martinus disse:


> Isso não será uma absolvição demasiado rápida? O ex-IM dá chuva forte até ao meio-dia. A noite ainda é uma criança.



Caro amigo, isto era apenas a minha opinião. Mas também não podemos olhar só para as previsões do "Ipma", o nowcasting também conta, e dá para ver perfeitamente que o grosso da precipitação já passou. 

Neste momento não chove e o vento é nulo/fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2012 às 00:59)

AnDré disse:


> Sabes como se chama a localidade exacta onde era essa casa florestal?
> 
> Nas normais (71-00), tenho os seguintes valores para os lugares com mais precipitação anual: (>=2400mm)
> 
> ...



Por falar em leonte, o udómetro responsável por estas medições teve este fim de vida - e não tem substituto:





Há dias dei uma volta por lá, na casa de Leonte, e encontrei-o neste lastimável estado. Triste!
Se ele estivesse solto, tinha-o "adoptado"!
Vejam aqui mais imagens...http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seg-previsao-do-tempo-modelos-dezembro-2012-a-6836-11.html#post354876-------

Sobre o estado do tempo em Paços de Ferreira...
Ao início da noite começou a chover e o vento lentamente a aumentar de intensidade.
O acumulado de ontem, dia 19, foi de *8,4 mm*. Entretanto ultrapassei os *280 mm *de precipitação no total do mês.
Hoje acumulei mais *3,3 mm*, num aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração e acompanhado de vento moderado (média de 26 km\h) e rajada máxima de 40 km\h.
O vento está agora a rodar lentamente de SO para O e a temperatura está em queda.
Existe uma massa de ar frio logo aqui ao lado, sobre o atlântico e vinda de NO.
Deveremos ter um ou outro aguaceiro, mas para já não se perspectiva nada de especial.


----------



## martinus (20 Dez 2012 às 01:09)

AnDré disse:


> Sabes como se chama a localidade exacta onde era essa casa florestal?
> 
> Nas normais (71-00), tenho os seguintes valores para os lugares com mais precipitação anual: (>=2400mm)
> 
> ...



Não era numa localidade. Era uma casa no meio do monte a 882 metros, na encosta ocidental da Serra do Soajo. Concelho dos Arcos de Valdevez. Povoações mais próximas: Bostelinhos e Lombadinha.

 41°54'54.34"N
  8°19'41.66"W

É esta casa: http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2010/11/o-patrimonio-perdido-da-peneda-geres.html

Esta casa deve ter deixado de fazer medições logo em 1975, ou mesmo antes. Quando a vi pela primeira vez, talvez em 1982, já estava desativada há vários anos.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2012 às 01:32)

martinus disse:


> Não era numa localidade. Era uma casa no meio do monte a 882 metros, na encosta ocidental da Serra do Soajo. Concelho dos Arcos de Valdevez. Povoações mais próximas: Bostelinhos e Lombadinha.
> 
> 41°54'54.34"N
> 8°19'41.66"W
> ...



No snirh não há nenhuma estação a essa altitude.
Há uma chamada Lombadinha que se situa um pouco mais a oeste e a uma cota de 659m de altitude.
As coordenadas são: 41.915, -8.351.

Comparação entre a precipitação registada no período de funcionamento dessa estação (40-59), com Castro Laboreiro e Peneda.


----------



## CptRena (20 Dez 2012 às 01:32)

Boa madrugada

Por aqui a humidade elevada e as rajadas de vento que se fizeram sentir por volta das 0030Z já fizeram das suas.

Estou sem luz e uma grande região aqui também se encontra no mesmo estado desde essa hora.
Há muito tempo que não havia uma falha destas.

Perspectivas da EDP, por volta das 0230Z voltará.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2012 às 10:33)

Bom dia

O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento é fraco, variável de OSO a SSO.
O acumulado de precipitação permanece nos 3,3 mm.
A pressão atmosférica subiu de 1013,0 hPa (às 00.00h) para os atuais 1020,0 hPa.

*Neste momento:
T: 12,4ºC
Hr: 85%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºc
Pressão: 1020 hPa
Vento médio: 7,6 km\h de SO
Rajada: 10,4 km\h​*


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2012 às 10:59)

Bons Dias!!!

Hoje acumulei *9,0 mm *e ontem *6,3 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2012 às 13:43)

Boas,
Hoje vou com 9,8 mm, e até ao fim do dia ainda deve acumular, visto que está prevista precipitação.
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Paula (20 Dez 2012 às 23:12)

Boas noites.

Ora, com ou sem fim do mundo à vista, a noite segue com chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte. Até assobia


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2012 às 00:35)

Boa noite

O dia de ontem terminou com 5,3 mm de precipitação acumulada e o dia actual começa com 1,0 mm.
Vai chovendo fraco, pontualmente moderado, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes de SSO (rajada máxima de 42,8 km\h às 00.01h).

*Atual
T: 13,7ºC
Hr: 91%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,0 hPa
Vento médio: 17,3 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 35,3 km\h​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Dez 2012 às 02:28)

Por aqui o vento vai soprando moderado a forte, com algumas rajadas a fazerem-se ouvir bastante, algumas até abanam a persiana. 
De momento não chove.


----------



## Stinger (21 Dez 2012 às 06:43)

Excelente tempo 

Tem estado toda a noite a chover fraco mas certinho batidinha a vento !

Fico colado a olhar para os lampeoes a ver ela a "dar"


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2012 às 09:46)

Bons dias, 

por aqui também chuva certinha toda a noite, *9.0 mm* acumulados. 

neste momento nevoeiro cerrado, vai chovendo fraco.

14.3 ºc actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Foi a madrugada e está a ser um início de dia bem chuvosos.
O vento agora mais fraco, depois de um início de madrugada com o vento a soprar mais forte, vai empurrando a fina chuva.
Está bastante agradável a manhã

O acumulado de precipitação desde as 00h é de *23,1 mm*, elevando o total do mês para uns *generosos 307,5 mm*. Acho que o fim do mundo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 está mesmo mesmo a chegar...

*Atual
T: 15,2ºC
Hr: 93%
P.Orvalho: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1023,0 hPa
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h de OSO
Rajada: 14,0 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2012 às 11:04)

Chove certinho e de forma persistente 

*10.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2012 às 13:49)

*11.4 mm* acumulados,  um nevoeiro cerrado, a chuva continua fraca mas certinha


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2012 às 14:02)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraquinha, fraquinha...acho que teve medo do fim do mundo.
O vento também sopra fraco de SO.
O acumulado do dia é de *29,5 mm*.

Espero mais logo reportar, mas com os roubos de cobre nunca se sabe. Por isso desejo desde já um *bom fim de semana*


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2012 às 14:06)

mais um dia do mesmo parece que o tempo esta a fazer birra e não deixa o sol espreitar


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2012 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,
Chuva fraquinha mas certinha e muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Dez 2012 às 19:32)

Por aqui caiu à pouco uma boa carga de água. Na estrada, pouca visibilidade se tinha, mas foi coisa de meio minuto.
Acumulado é de 9,7 mm.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Dez 2012 às 22:43)

13.5mm por aqui!

Bem bom tendo em conta a chuva "morrinha" que se abateu durante grande parte da tarde!

Agora venha o Natal e mais chuva já que, para prendas, está mau!


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2012 às 22:52)

Boas , 

por aqui *13.7 mm* acumulados,  sempre fraco mas persistente, um ou outro período de chuva moderada.

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *12.7 ºc *

máxima: *14.5 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 13.8 ºc 

Vento SSW: 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.6 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

De momento não chove


----------



## CptRena (22 Dez 2012 às 17:32)

Acho que me vou dedicar à plantação de ananases por aqui. Tem estado morninho, o que é bom no que ao conforto diz respeito, mas pouco normal para a época, talvez.

Dia cinzento mas sem chuva. Que venha a frente de dia 24.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Dez 2012 às 20:03)

Boa noite,

De regresso aqui ao fórum depois de uma longa ausência...
Este mês de Dezembro já nos proporcionou boas surpresas, alguma falta de frio mas tem chovido razoavelmente...

Sigo com *14,9ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa, dia de muitas nuvens mas nada acumulado...


----------



## Stinger (23 Dez 2012 às 01:59)

A frente parece que enfraquece mais , ainda a dias trazia 20mm hoje nem a 10mm chega


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Dez 2012 às 08:10)

Bom dia,

Início de manhã sem grande frio, céu praticamente limpo...actualmente ainda com a mínima da madrugada...actuais *10,1ºc* e *86%* de humidade relativa!

Continuação de bom fim de semana natalício...


----------



## martinus (23 Dez 2012 às 16:59)

É sempre lindo ver chegar as primeiras nuvens...
Altas, quase solitárias, branqueando o céu azul
Movendo-se devagar
- "Não conheço este país, cheguei agora do sul"
Batem à porta para entrar
A prole segue-as e espera
É assim que termina a Primavera


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2012 às 18:08)

Boas,
Por aqui a tarde foi bem quentinha, uns bons 18.8ºC de máxima.
Neste momento sente-se um arrefecimento significativo, o que é normal em dias de céu limpo nesta época do ano. 

Um feliz Natal para todos.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Dez 2012 às 18:51)

Bom Final de Tarde!!!!

De manhã não tivemos vento, não estava muito frio e as temperaturas estavam acima dos *12ºC*.

De tarde não estive em Espinho mas a temperatura chegou aos *16,6ºC* bem ameno para uma tarde de Sol em pleno início de Inverno e o céu só encobriu por volta das 16:30 horas.

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura:* 13,1ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 92%

*Pressão Atmosférica:*1016,4 hPa

*Vento:* 2 km/h de SW


*Desejo a todos vós um Feliz e Santo Natal*


----------



## Paula (23 Dez 2012 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

O dia foi marcado pelo céu pouco nublado até meio da tarde. Vento fraco e uma máxima a chegar aos 20ºC 

A noite segue já com céu nublado.

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2012 às 01:17)

Boa noite

O vento sopra fraco-moderado com rajadas. "A puxar chuva" para a parte diurna de hoje.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2012 às 12:38)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui mínima de *11.5ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 14.7 ºc 

Vento: SSW: 17 Km/h

Pressão: 101103 hpa ( a descer )

humidade: 78%


O meu anemómetro analógico da *Maximum *( com 15 anos e com o sensor de vento original) há momentos,  algumas rajadas perto dos 40 Km/h ( máximo de hoje registado até ao momento 54 Km/h,  ver a agulha dourada em cima) trabalha apenas com a corrente eléctrica gerada pelo anemómetro.

duas escalas, uma em m/s e outra em Km/h.

há registos de instrumentos destes com 40 anos de idade, ainda em funcionamento  e com o sensores originais.
 um anemómetro destes custa perto de 400 euros, foi o meu primeiro anemómetro, são uns intrumentos super duráveis e fiáveis.

ver mais em: http://maximum.us/

[ame="http://youtu.be/X7NMBYYi1os"]http://youtu.be/X7NMBYYi1os[/ame]


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 13:25)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com 17,6ºC, vamos ver se chega aos 18ºC.


----------



## Paula (24 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!

Manhã cinzenta por aqui. Ainda caíram alguns pingos, mas coisa muito fraca.
Por agora o tempo começa a mostrar outra cara com o vento a aumentar de intensidade e o céu a ficar bastante carregado. 

Continuação


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2012 às 14:09)

Céu muito escuro a Oeste, a chuva  não deve tardar, soube agora que em Viana do Castelo já chove!

o vento está com rajadas entre os 40/45 Km/h de SW


----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2012 às 14:40)

Em Braga começou agora.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2012 às 15:02)

martinus disse:


> Em Braga começou agora.



Por aqui também já chove, e é certinha, gotas de tamanho médio


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 15:21)

Até ao momento já tenho acumulado *1,0 mm*

*EDIT 15:30: *
Chove moderado, *rain rate *neste momento de *7,2 mm/hr*.

*EDIT 15:32:*
Chove Forte agora.

*2,0 mm* acumulados

*EDIT 15:38:*
A célula está a passar mesmo por cima de Espinho.
Rajadas de *32 km/h* de Este e *15,3ºC*








Acumulado até ao momento *2,8 mm*


----------



## camrov8 (24 Dez 2012 às 16:52)

chuva forte e trovoada


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2012 às 17:15)

Bom fim de tarde

Por aqui tivemos períodos de chuva moderada, pontualmente mais intensa, sendo que o acumulado de precipitação é de *8,4 mm*.
Pela manhã o vento soprou moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes (máx. de 41,4 km\h às 11.23h). Agora sopra fraco de SSO.
Tempo algo fresco e, que aparentemente, irá ficar um pouco mais fresco ao longo da noite e dia de amanhã.

*Atual
T: 12,7ºC
Hr: 89%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1010,0 hPa
Vento médio: 7,6 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 10,4 km\h​*
Deixo desde já os meus desejos de um *Santo e Feliz Natal*


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

camrov8 disse:


> chuva forte e trovoada



Eu já previa trovoada pelas imagens radar, no máximo de refletividade das nuvens estavam de cor amarela algumas, isto ainda eram cerca das 15h30min.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 17:28)

As células estão a vir na direção SW-NE e passam todas em Espinho, o acumulado de precipitação ainda vai nos *10,4 mm *mas poderá ter valores maiores para o final da tarde.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 17:45)

Chuva Forte neste momento

*12,4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 18:03)

Chove moderado e *13,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2012 às 18:38)

Boa tarde

Que belo aguaceiro que descarregou mesmo agora aqui na Gafanha. Este evento está a ser bem molhado por aqui. Já passaram por aqui duas linhas de instabilidade com grande descarga. Uma por volta das 1600Z e agora a outra.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2012 às 18:47)

Vila Nova de Cerveira já acumulou 21,5mm, dos quais 11,7mm foram acumulados das 15h às 16h.

Castro Laboreiro vai com 16,8mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 18:58)

Chove Forte e *16,6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 19:02)

Mais *1 mm* acumulado em 4 minutos devido á Chuva Forte que cai neste momento.

Sigo com *17,6 **mm* acumulados e *11,7ºC*.


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2012 às 19:15)

Bem no Caramulo é que foi chover bem. 31mm em aprox. 1h
Por aqui vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 19:32)

Aqui até ao momento *18,4 mm *acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 20:36)

Chuva Fraca e *20,2 mm *acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 21:05)

Chuva Muito Forte, *rain rate *de *52,4 mm/h.*

Até ao momento *22,6 mm* acumulados


----------



## xes (24 Dez 2012 às 22:17)

Boa noite, por aqui 20.1mm choveu bastante bem durante a tarde e noite


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 22:50)

Neste momento não chove, tenho acumulado até ao momento *26,6mm*.

*Continuação de um Feliz e Santo Natal*


----------



## PauloSR (25 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Ora boa noite a todos!

Antes de mais, renovo os meus votos de um santo e feliz natal a toda esta família do fórum MeteoPT.

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso de momento não chove... Estão acumulados até ao momento *18mm*. Quanto à temperatura, sigo com 8,9ºC.

Continuação de uma boa noite a todos!


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2012 às 09:00)

Bons dias, 

ontem o acumulado foi de *21.4 mm*  Chuva bastante forte em especial ao fim da tarde.

*Actual*

temp: 6.9 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *6.7 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Precipitação até ao momento:* 0.5 mm*

Bastante nevoeiro neste momento, são visíveis algumas nuvens de aguaceiros.

Tempo fresco 

Ultrapassados os 200 mm para este mês, sigo com *204.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Dez 2012 às 10:52)

Bom dia de Natal,

Tal como disse o Snifa, a tarde de ontem foi bastante animada...acumulei perto de 17mm....para já acumulados *186,3mm* neste mês de Dezembro...contudo não nos podemos esquecer que só num dia acumulamos perto de 100mm...

Esta madrugada foi mais fresca, mínima de *7,9ºc*...sigo com actuais *10,3ºc* e *93%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (25 Dez 2012 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Belo aguaceiro a descarregar agora aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2012 às 12:11)

Bom Dia!!!!

Ontem acumulei *27,0 mm *de precipitação, logo á tarde com a precipitação que vai cair ao longo deste dia direi quanto acumulei hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2012 às 12:53)

Chuva moderada neste momento


----------



## CptRena (25 Dez 2012 às 14:05)

Boa tarde

Cai agora mais um aguaceiro 
Trovoada é que ficou toda para o Centro, Sul e Espanha


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2012 às 14:35)

Boa tarde! 

Neste momento, cai um aguaceiro moderado por Custóias


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2012 às 19:39)

Finalmente um dia com temperaturas mais normais.Neste momento 8ºC.Durante o dia cairam algumas pingas mas nada de de mais...


----------



## CptRena (25 Dez 2012 às 21:50)

Fotos tiradas ontem à chegada da primeira linha de instabilidade à costa Aveirense







1. Vista para ONO a partir do beco dos Pilotos da Barra de Aveiro







2. Vista das casas da Costa Nova sob a _Shelf Cloud_







3. Estação Meteorológica da VTS Aveiro (o anemómetro de copos vê-se através do buraco quadrado no cimento - escada de acesso)


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2012 às 09:59)

Bons dias, 

mínima fresquinha de* 3.8 ºc *

Neste momento 4.9 ºc e um nevoeiro cerrado.

ontem acumulei* 3.8 mm*


----------



## Paula (26 Dez 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

Antes de tudo, espero que todos tenham tido um fantástico Natal! 

---

O dia hoje está ser marcado pela frescura e pelo nevoeiro que só agora começou a dissipar. *Mínima: 4.1ºC* 

Atuais 9.2ºC e HR 90%.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2012 às 22:25)

Boa noite

A madrugada e manhã foram marcadas pelo nevoeiro intenso. Ao longo da manhã deu lugar a céu nublado com abertas. O vento soprou sempre fraco, com tendência de OSO.
Neste momento o nevoeiro parece começar a instalar-se, à mistura com nebulosidade baixa. O vento está fraco, de NNE.
Uma nota para a pressão que está em rápida subida - o Anticiclone está agora em cima de nós.

*Extremos
Tmín: 3,0 ºC (02.50h)
Tmáx: 14,3 ºC (14.14h)

Atual
T: 4,0 ºC
Hr: 86%
P.Orvalho: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1032,0 hPa (!)
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 3,2 km\h​*
mais chuva será de esperar até final do ano, aumentado mais um pouco o nosso pecúlio abundante de dezembro. Mas também com algum frio instalado, não seria de estranhar um episódio de neve nas cotas mais altas do nosso NO, lá para sábado\domingo. A acompanhar as previsões...


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2012 às 23:29)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje
*
Mínima: *3.8 ºc*

Máxima: *11.8 ºc*

*Actual
*
Temp: 6.2 ºc

Vento: ESE : 10 km /h

Pressão : 1032.4 hpa

Humidade: 91 %

O dia começou bem fresco e com nevoeiro,nevoeiro esse que só levantou mais mais ao fim da manhã, tarde com céu por vezes nublado,neste momento já arrefece bem


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2012 às 23:17)

Boa noite

Depois do nevoeiro do início da madrugada, o céu ficou muito nublado\encoberto por nebulosidade baixa-média.
Esteve cinzento o dia todo, sem que o sol se mostrasse.
O vento soprou fraco de SSE, e agora sopra de N.

*Extremos
Tmín: 5,9 ºC (00.00h)
Tmáx: 13,3 ºC (13.13h)

Atual
T: 10,7 ºC
Hr: 83%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1034,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h de N
Rajada: 4,0 km\h​*
Venha a chuva que faz falta.......


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2012 às 10:19)

Bom dia

É mesmo um BOM DIA.
Bastante sol, vento fraco de NE. Alguma nebulosidade alta difusa.
Muito agradável e é de aproveitar, sabendo nós que dará lugar à chuva talvez ainda antes do dia findar.

*Extremos
Tmín: 3,6 ºC (07.54h)


Atual
T: 9,5 ºC
Hr: 81%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h de NE
Rajada: 4,3 km\h​*


----------



## Paula (28 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de sol, bastante agradável por sinal. 
De momento, o céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade alta.

Atuais 14.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Stinger (29 Dez 2012 às 02:56)

Por aqui ainda nada , mas á meia noite ainda choviscou algo no dragao .


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2012 às 05:21)

Boa madrugada 
Fui agora lá fora e dei de caras com o vento a soprar forte, rajadas algo espaçadas mas metem respeito.
A chuva ainda não apareceu mas deve chegar em breve.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2012 às 08:22)

Por cá já acumulou 6,6mm


----------



## Z13 (29 Dez 2012 às 09:53)

Por Bragança vai chovendo moderado com 4,7C

Até agora já acumulei 3mm

A mínima desta manha foi de 2,7C


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2012 às 09:57)

Bons dias, 


por aqui começou a chover pelas 06:30 h sensivelmente, sendo por vezes forte e grossa

acumulados *10.2 mm*

*actual*

temp: 9.8 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *9.0 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 8 Km/h ( rajada máxima:* 55 Km/h* de SW às 04:44h )


Pressão: 1025.3 hpa

Humidade: 92%

ultrapassei os *500 mm* para este ano hidrológico:

*505.1 mm* desde o dia 1/10/2012


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2012 às 12:06)

Castro Laboreiro vai com 25,4mm hoje.
E *502,4mm* este mês.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2012 às 15:00)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui a manhã foi marcada pela chuva forte puxada a vento. 
A tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros, por vezes intensos. 
O acumulado até agora é de 12.1 mm.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Dez 2012 às 15:07)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> 
> por aqui começou a chover pelas 06:30 h sensivelmente, sendo por vezes forte e grossa
> ...



Boa tarde Snifa,

Pela zona de Braga também começou a chover fraco-moderado esta manhã pelas 06H20 sensivelmente e mais forte por volta das 07H30. Acumulados desde a meia noite a rondar sensivelmente os 10 l/m2 na minha posição.

Na frente que nos vai bater à porta na Segunda-Feira espera-se precipitação mais democrática, ou seja vamos todos levar com um "Reveillon" molhado e início do ano 2013 abençoado.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os membros do fórum.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Dez 2012 às 19:28)

Precipitação a rondar os 15mm por aqui.

Valor interessante para uma frente tão curta!

De realçar uma pesada carga de saraiva por volta das 15h00!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2012 às 21:47)

Boas,
Por aqui a tarde foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros fracos.
O acumulado é de 15.9 mm, nada mau, e com a ajuda da frente de segunda-feira o acumulado deste mês poderá ser bem jeitoso. 

Abraço.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Dez 2012 às 12:45)

Boa Tarde

O Céu neste momento , o céu por cima(1ª foto), Este/Sueste (2ªfoto).


----------



## Paula (30 Dez 2012 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Manhã com algumas abertas.
De momento cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2012 às 21:05)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.4ºc *

máxima: *13.2 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *1.5 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 10.4 ºc 

Vento SSE : 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1030.6 hpa 

Humidade: 93 %

Dia com alguns aguaceiros curtos e fracos.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2012 às 00:58)

Boa noite

Foi cinzentão o domingo. O sol apenas compareceu para dizer um olá atrás das cortinas (de nuvens).
O vento soprou fraco...
Os aguaceiros sucederam-se, sempre fracos. O acumulado de precipitação foi de 1,0 mm.
No sábado a precipitação total foi de uns razoáveis 14,7 mm.

*Atual
T: 10,2ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1029,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 4,3 km\h​*
Ora, venha então essa chuva que a seca só acaba quando a garrafa abrir pela meia noite!


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2012 às 12:47)

Chove com intensidade pelo Porto


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2012 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com Chuva Moderada, *11,3ºC* , *92%* de Humidade Relativa, Vento de *Sul* a *19 km/h* e *5,0 mm *acumulados de precipitação.


*Desejo a todos os membros do Meteopt e Visitantes Votos de um Feliz Ano 2013*


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2012 às 14:06)

Chuva fria e grossa esta!

sigo com *6.4 mm* acumulados. 

temperatura actual nuns frescos 9.3 ºc  

Rajada máxima até ao momento: *48 Km/h* de S às 13:26 h


----------



## CptRena (31 Dez 2012 às 14:12)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chove bem (moderadamente) com algum vento fraco a moderado.
Que bela rega que vai ser esta tarde 


Boas entradas para a malta toda daqui do Meteopt, visitantes e o resto do mundo.​


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2012 às 14:41)

E chove..chove..não para.

*10.0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2012 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,
Chove, chove sem parar desde as 12h30! 
Tá é mau para o feu d'artifice!


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2012 às 14:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Tá é mau para o feu d'artifice!


Está ótimo. Desde que a janela esteja limpa, vê-se perfeitamente.

Este mês está quase a chegar aos 200 mm acumulados.Até ao momento o mês de Dezembro tenho acumulado 193,2 mm.

Hoje já tenho acumulado *9,6 mm*

Chove Forte


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Dez 2012 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,

Por estas bandas destaca-se algumas rajadas moderadas de S/SW, a chuva continua fraca mas certinha e pontualmente moderada.

Dados atuais:

Temp: 10.3ºC 
HR: 91%
Pressão: 1016 hPa (Em queda)

OBS: Na galiza algumas estações apresentam acumulados desde a meia noite de hoje muito interessantes:

Muralla: 58.6 mm     
Fontecada: 47.4 mm     
Coto Muiño: 44.6 mm       

*Desejo desde já um Próspero e Feliz Ano 2013 a todos os colegas e membros deste fórum.*


----------



## Paula (31 Dez 2012 às 16:19)

Boas tardes.

Para os que se queixavam do tempo, hoje está um bom dia de Inverno em todos os sentidos. 

Chove fraco a moderado por aqui, e sente-se um ar bem gelado na rua 
A temperatura ronda, neste momento, os 10ºC.

_______________________

*Boas entradas em 2013, pessoal! *


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2012 às 16:25)

*16 mm* acumulados e chove bem! 

um pequeno video feito há momentos ( ver 720 p)

[ame="http://youtu.be/LqtkgWcjOu8"]http://youtu.be/LqtkgWcjOu8[/ame]


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2012 às 16:44)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> OBS: Na galiza algumas estações apresentam acumulados desde a meia noite de hoje muito interessantes:
> 
> Muralla: 58.6 mm
> Fontecada: 47.4 mm
> Coto Muiño: 44.6 mm



Essas estações tradicionalmente são aquelas que rivalizam\rivalizavam com as da Peneda-Gerês. Como não temos estações activas, para além da estação de Lamas de Mouro, ficamos um pouco aquém...

Por cá o acumulado segue nuns tímidos 12,7mm.
Mantêm-se cinzentinho qb, num céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado.

*Atual
T: 10ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 9ºC
Pressão: 1017,9 hPa​*
A todos, na eventualidade de não voltar aqui este ano, deixo os meus sinceros desejos de um BOM 2013.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Dez 2012 às 16:48)

Por cá acumulo 19,9mm.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2012 às 16:50)

Chuva e vento fortes agora.


----------



## boneli (31 Dez 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde...Bme básicamente tem sido um dia bem molhado...vamos ver até onde vão esses acomolados,
Boas entradas para todos.

Bme agora chove bem!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2012 às 17:01)

Chuva Forte *19,6 mm* acumulados


----------



## boneli (31 Dez 2012 às 17:02)

Boa tarde...Bem básicamente tem sido um dia bem molhado...vamos ver até onde vão esses acomulados.
Boas entradas para todos.

Bem agora chove bem!!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Dez 2012 às 17:02)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde...Bme básicamente tem sido um dia bem molhado...vamos ver até onde vão esses acomolados,
> Boas entradas para todos.
> 
> Bme agora chove bem!!!



Chuva forte neste momento c/ rajadas de vento bastante fortes!


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2012 às 17:33)

Boas, 

Grande carga de água pouco antes das 17 horas 

Sigo com *24 mm *acumulados 

o Gráfico da precipitação na minha estação nas últimas horas, notem a linha mais vertical antes das 17 horas, choveu torrencialmente e grosso por essa altura


----------



## Cadito (31 Dez 2012 às 17:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Essas estações tradicionalmente são aquelas que rivalizam\rivalizavam com as da Peneda-Gerês. Como não temos estações activas, para além da estação de Lamas de Mouro, ficamos um pouco aquém...
> 
> Por cá o acumulado segue nuns tímidos 12,7mm.
> Mantêm-se cinzentinho qb, num céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado.
> ...



Aristocrata, também temos a estação de Cabril. Aliás, foi aqui que se registou a maior quantidade de precipitação no evento infracitado.

*Valores de precipitação (mm) segundo o IM dias 13-14/12/2012:*

*1. Cabril: 195,2 mm*
2. V.N.Cerveira, Aeródromo: 179 mm
3. Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro: 160,8 mm
4. Montalegre: 149,7 mm
5. Braga, Merelim: 141,6 mm
6. Cabeceiras de Basto: 126,1 mm
7. Penhas Douradas: 107,9 mm

Um ótimo 2013!


----------



## Estação SP (31 Dez 2012 às 17:43)

Um Acumulado pelos *12mm* com um rain rate de *39,6mm* ás 17:29

Temperatura: 11,2ºC

Humidade: 90%

Vento: 12,2km/h de Sul


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2012 às 18:21)

Cadito disse:


> Aristocrata, também temos a estação de Cabril. Aliás, foi aqui que se registou a maior quantidade de precipitação no evento infracitado.
> 
> *Valores de precipitação (mm) segundo o IM dias 13-14/12/2012:*
> 
> *1. Cabril: 195,2 mm*



Tens razão...esquecia-me de Cabril
Já agora: o total de precipitação nesses 2 dias aqui registado foi de *193,5 mm*. Por pouco era o rei e senhor...

Sigo agora com 18,0 mm. Vamos ver se ainda cumulo mais alguma coisa.
Até mais logo.


----------



## CptRena (31 Dez 2012 às 20:00)

Chuva já era, e o vento nem se fez sentir muito por aqui.
Agora é ver o AA a enfiar-se até à Europa Central e esperar pelas mínimas baixinhas 

Bom fim de 2012 e um excelente 2013 que se aproxima rapidamente​


----------

